# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة الى جمهورية مصر العربية

## هدوء عاصف

*رحلة الى جمهورية مصر العربية*

*
تعرف مصر رسميا بجمهورية مصر العربية، وتقع فى الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية  للقارة الأفريقية، يحدها البحر الأبيض المتوسط شمالا، و الأحمر وخلجانه  (السويس والعقبة يحيطان شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية) شرقا، حيث يمسّ قطاع غزة  زاوية مصر الشمالية الشرقية، و يحدها السودان جنوبا، وليبيا غربا. 
يبلغ  طول شريط مصر الساحلي حوالى2500 كيلومترا، و تربط قناة السويس البحر  الأبيض المتوسط بالبحر الأحمر. يعتبر مجال السياحة والاثار من المجالات  التى تتميز بها مصر بشدة ، فهي تمتلك اكبر تراث حضارى حول العالم وعلى  اراضيها تراث حضارات عظيمة بداية من الفرعونية ومرورا بالحضارات الرومانية  واليونانية ، مما جعل مصر تصور مزيج فريد من الثقافة القديمة والنمو  الحديث. تحتل مصر مركزا عظيما من الناحية الدينية و الرسالات السماوية، فقد  عبرها نبى الله موسى وبنو إسرائيل كما كانت مأوى للعائلة المقدسة، و  العديد من المشاهد التي حدثت فى مصر موصوفة في الكتاب المقدس ، كما ذكرت فى  القرآن الكريم فى أكثر من موضع اضافة الى ذكر النبى محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم لها فى احاديث كثيرة . 
تتمثل جغرافية مصر فى نهر النيل وضفتيه  والدلتا، واذا ابتعدنا قليلا فسوف نواجه الصحاري والجبال التى تنحدر على  سواحل البحار الممتدة على طول الحدود الشرقية والشمالية للبلاد، وفى المجمل  كل جزء فى مصر له مذاقه الخاص به المميز جدا . ربما يكون وادى النيل هو  الشئ الاكثر إثارة بين كل معالم مصر ، ويتمثل وادى النيل فى حوالى 10 كيلو  مترات عن مجرى نهر النيل ويعتبر بمثابة شريط ضيق خصب ، ويتكدس فيه غالبية  السكان فى مصر بالاضافة الى الدلتا التى يتجمع حولها معظم سكان مصر ، وتبدأ  الدلتا شمال القاهرة بقليل حيث يتفرع النيل الى فرعيه دمياط ورشيد . 

ويغلب  على الصحراء الشرقية الرمل الحجري وتزينها الهضاب والمرتفعات والتلال التى  تصطبغ بالوان متشابكة ويعود تكون هذه الصخور الى حقب بعيدة عندما تكون  الاخدود الاعظم نتيجة لأحد الزلازل والذى كان سببا فى تكون البحر الاحمر  بخلجانه خليج السويس والعقبة ، أما الصحراء الغربية فلها قصة مختلفة فطبيعة  الارض فى الصحراء الغربية مسطحة بل ان اجزاء منها اسفل مستوى سطح البحر  ويوجد بها خمس واحات كما تحتوى ارضها على المياة الجوفية. 
أما شبه  جزيرة سيناء فهى الاكثر اثارة فى طبيعتها الجغرافية فكل شئ فيها جميل وخلاب  ، الوديان والجداول والوان الجبال المختلفة واشكالها الرائعة ومستوى  الهضاب المرتفع بشموخ . 

**وتعزز دور مصر في الجذب السياحي نظرا لما  تملكه من مقومات كثيرة من اثار ومساجد وكنائس وحدائق وشواطئ ومنتجعات  ومحميات طبيعية فضلا عن النيل والصحاري والجبال وغير ذلك . 

المناطق الاثرية في مصر 

1- القاهرة*

*تزخر  القاهرة بالآثار الفرعونية القديمة وآثار العصور الوسطى بأنواعها المختلفة  ..وفيها أهم عجائب الدنيا السبع على الاطلاق .. وهي أهرامات الجيزة وأهم  ما تتميز به القاهرة أنها كانت عاصمة مصر في العصور الاسلامية ويمكن  استعراض اثار القاهرة والجيزة كما يلي :

منطقة اهرامات الجيزة
وتشتمل على الاهرامات الثلاثة وتمثال ابو الهول ومراكب الشمس ومعبد ابو الهول .* 

*
الهرم الاكبر : هرم الملك خوفو 
أحد  عجائب الدنيا السبع , شيد سنة 2650 ق.م تقريباً , ويعد يعتبرأعظم بناء  حجري في العالم، ينسب للملك (خوفو) الأسرة الرابعة، بناه المهندس (حم  أونو)، قاعدة الهرم مربعة الشكل طول كل ضلع في الأصل 230 متراً، وكان  ارتفاعه في الأصل 146 متراً، وأصبح الآن 137 متراً، زاوية بنائه 5،51 درجة،  بني هذا الهرم بطريقة ضغط الهواء، عدد الأحجار التي استخدمت في بنائه  حوالي 2300000 كتلة حجريّة ووزنها في المتوسّط 5،2 طن*

*ويعتبر ثاني  ملوك الأسرة الرابعة، تولى الحكم بعد وفاة والده (سنفرو)، اسمه الكامل (خنم  خواف لي ) أي (المعبود خنوم الذي يحميني)، يعتقد العلماء أنه أصلا من قرية  (بني حسن) (منعت خوفو) أي (مرضعة خوفو)، ولا يعرف الكثير عن الأحداث  الهامة في فترة حكمه، إلا أنه أرسل البعثات إلى وادي المغارة، حيث وجد اسمه  وصورة تمثله وهو يهوي على رأس شخص بدبوس قاتل؛ وذلك لإحضار الفيروز، وله  تمثال وحيد عثر عليه في (أبيدوس) من العاج، نقش اسمه على كرسي العرش، وطول  التمثال خمسة سنتيمترات، وهو الآن بالمتحف المصري حكم طبقا لبردية (تورين)  حوالي ثلاث وعشرين سنة، وينسب له الهرم الأكبر من أهرامات الجيزة ، وهو  أضخم بناء حجري في العالم وأطلق عليه اسم (آخت خوفو) بمعنى أفق خوفو* 
*
الهرم الثاني : هرم الملك خفرع 
بناه  الملك خفرع جنوب غرب هرم أبيه خوفو. و ، ما زال محتفظاً بجزء من كسائه في  قمته حتى الآن، يبلغ ارتفاعه 143,5 متراً وطول كل ضلع 215,5 متراً، وزاوية  ميله 53,10ْ، يقع في مستوى سطح الأرض، والمدخل يؤدي إلى ممر هابط، سقفه من  الجرانيت وزاوية انحداره 22ْ، ينتهي عند متراس ندخل منه إلى ممر أفقي، ثم  ممر منحدر يؤدي إلى حجيرة يطلق عليها خطأ حجيرة الدفن وهي فارغة منحوتة في  الصخر، ويستمر الدهليز إلى متراس آخر نجده يرتفع إلى أعلى بممر أفقي ينتهي  بحجيرة الدفن، وهذه الحجرة سقفها جمالوني مشيد بالحجر الجيري، وتكاد تكون  منتصف الهرم، أطلق خفرع على هرمه اسم (العظيم) .* 

*وخفرع هو الملك  الرابع في الأسرة الرابعة تزوج من الأميرة (مراس عنخ) الثالثة يذكر المؤرخ  مانيتون أنه حكم ست وعشرين سنة ينسب له الهرم الثاني من أهرام الجيزة ، وهو  أقل ارتفاعا من هرم (خوفو) ، كان ارتفاعه في الأصل مائة وثلاثة وأربعين  مترا ونصف، وأصبح الآن مائة و ستة و ثلاثين مترا ونصف، أقيم على مساحة تبلغ  مئتين وخمس عشر مترامربعا ونصف المتر المربع، وللهرم مدخلان في الجهة  الشمالية،ومازال الهرم يحتفظ بجزء من كسائه عند القمة، عثر في معبد الوادي  الخاص بمجموعته الهرمية على تماثيل من حجر الشست، بينهم تمثال يعتبر من  أجمل ما أنتجه فن النحت المصري.* 
*
الهرم الثالث: هرم منكاورع*

*بناه  الملك منكاروع ابن الملك خفرع. ، طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 5،108 متراً  وارتفاعه في الأصل 5،66 متراً وزاوية ميله 51 درجة، أمّا مدخله في الناحية  الشمالية يرتفع نحو أربعة أمتار فوق مستوى الأرض، ويؤدي إلى ممر هابط  طوله31 متراً، وزاوية انحداره بسيطة، سقفه من الجرانيت ثم بعد ذلك نجد  دهليزاً مبطناً بالأحجار، ويؤدي إلى ممر أفقي فيه ثلاثة متاريس،وبعد ذلك  نصل إلى حجرة الدفن، وعثر على تابوت خشبي عليه اسمه وبه مومياؤه محفوظة  بالمتحف البريطاني أطلق (منكاورع) على هرمه اسم (المقدّس) .* 
*
تمثال ابو الهول* 

*وقد  قام الملك خفرع بنحت التمثال الضخم " أبو الهول " بوجة انسان وجسم أسد  رابض بقرب الاهرام منذ نحو 4500 عام كان معظم الوقت مدفونا حتى رقبته في  الرمال التي حمته غوائل الزمن. ومنذ اكتشافه في العصور الحديثة تحول ابو  الهول الى فريسة للريح والماء والانسان لان الاحجار الجيرية المنحوت منها  التمثال تآكلت بفعل المياه الجوفية والرياح الرملية. وقد خضع الاثر  الفرعوني الذي يبلغ طوله 48 مترا لعمليات ترميم عدة .* 
*
مراكب الشمس : مركب خوفو*

*وبجانب  الأهرام هناك متحف مراكب الشمس وهى التى عثر عليها مخبأة بجانب الاهرامات.  في إحدى الحفرتين بجانب هرم (خوفو) وهي مصنوعة من خشب الأرز المستجلب من  جبال لبنان، و كانت مفككة و موضوعة بعناية شديدة، كما وجدت الحبال و  المجاديف الخاصّة بها، طول المركب (5،43 متر)، و أقصى عرض (9،5 متر)، و  عمقه (87،1 متر)، و ارتفاع مقدمتها التي على شكل حزمة بردي (6 أمتار)، و  ارتفاع مؤخّرتها (7 أمتار) و تتكوّن المركب من 1224 قطعة خشبيّة أطولها (23  متر)، و أصغرها(10 سم)، و المركب عبارة عن مقصورة رئيسيّة مقسّمة إلى  حجرتين: حجرة صغيرة في اتجاه المقدّمة، و حجرة كبيرة مساحتها (7 أمتار)  يحيط بالمقصورة 36 عموداً على شكل وتد خيمة، أمّا مقصورة الربّان فهي صغيرة  جدّاً تقع في مقدّمة المركب، و للمركب 10 مجاديف 5 على كلّ جانب، و على  الأغلب فقد وضع هذا المركب ليكون تحت تصرّف الملك في العالم الآخر .* 
*
منطقة اثار سقارة ودهشور
أقيم  فيها أول بنيان حجرى فى العالم وهو هرم سقارة المدرج الذى بناه الملك زوسر  عام 2816 ق م و أهرامات سقارة التي تشمل أهرامات الملوك تتي. أوناس. وأوسر  كاف ومقابر ميري روكا. كاكجتي. بتاح حتب. تي. ني عنخ خنوم. خنوم حتب. نفر.  نفر حرام بتاح. أيرو روكا بتاح. قار. بتاح شبسس. ميحو. عنخ ماحور. نفر شسم  رع ومقبرة حسي إضافة لمجموعة أهرامات أبوصير ودهشور التي تعد ايضا من أهم  المناطق الأثرية فى مصر وهى تضم أهم الكنوز الأثرية حيث عثر بها على أكثر  من اكتشاف أثرى من الذهب داخل أهراماتها ومقابرها ، وأهم هذه الأهرامات هرم  سنفرو ويعرف باسم الهرم الأصفر الهرم المنحنى الخاص بالملك سنفرو ، والهرم  الأسود للملك امنمحات الثالث ، وهرم الملك سنوسرت الثالث وقد بدأت هذه  المنطقة فى استقبال السياحة العالمية بعد اعدادها لذلك .* 

*
مناطق اثرية بمحافظة القاهرة:* 

*
ومنها منطقة سد الكفاره* 

*ويقع فى وادى مرارى جنوب حلوان . 

ومدنية أون* 

*وهى  من أهم المناطق الاثرية الفرعونية وتعرف باسم عين شمس أو هليو بوليس  وتعتبر من أقدم العواصم فى العالم القديم ومن أهم معالمها الآثرية مسلة  الملك سنوسرت الأول مسلة المطرية وهى الآثر الوحيد الباقى من معالم هذه  المدينة 

2- الاسكندرية*

*تعتبر الأسكندرية ثاني أكبر المدن في مصر ,  وهي ذات طابع أقرب إلى مدن البحر المتوسط منه إلى مدن السرق الأوسط ,  تراثها الثقافي وجوها يجعلانها مختلفة عن باقي أنحاء البلاد , بالرغم من  أنها لا تبعد إلا 225كم عن القاهرة.* 
*أسسها "الإسكندر الأكبر" سنة  331ق.م وصارة عاصمة لمصر الإغريقية الرومانية , وقد احتلت مكانة ثقافية  مرموقة ترمز إليها منارة "فاروس" وهي المنارة الأسطورية التي كانت إحدى  عجائب الدنيا السبع وكانت الأسكندرية مسرحا لقصة الحب الشهيرة بين  "كليوباترا ومارك انطونيو" , كما كانت مركزاً للعلم والمعرفة في العالم  القديم .* 
*ولكن الأسكندرية القديمة تدهورت وتراجعت بعد ذلك وعندما  نزل بها نابليون وجدها قرية صيد قليلة السكان. ومع بداية القرن التاسع عشر  اضطلعت الأسكندرية بدور جديد كمركز لتوسع مصر التجاري والبحري , فقد خلدها  كتَاب أمثال "اى .ام .فورست " و " كفافي" , واستقر بها أجيال من المهاجرين  من اليونان وإيطاليا والمشرق وجعلوها مركزاً عالمياً للتجارة والثقافة  البوهيميه , وقد وصفها "لورانس دوريل" بأنها "المدينة العاصمة لأوروبا  الآسيوية إذا جاز وجود مثل هذا المكان " واليوم , مازالت آثار كل تلك  العصور الماضية باقية , وتستطيع أن تتناول الأسماك التي يصطادها الأهالي ,  أو تستقل الترام لمشاهدة الآثار الرومانية , أو تحتسي القهوة في أحد محلات  الحلوى ذات الطابع الأوروبي. تمتد الواجهة البحرية للمدينة على طول البحر  المتوسط لمسافة 20كم , وتمتد النزهة على الكورنيش الرائع , وتدور بك حول  منحنى الميناء الشرقي لتصل مباشرةً إلى وسط المدينة .* 
*وفيما يلي اهم مناطق الاثار بالاسكندرية* 
*
مقابر الأنفوشي*

*وهي  مقابر من الحجر الجيري يرجع تاريخها إلى سنة 250ق.م وقد طليت لتبدو كأنها  من المرمر والرخام , وزينت بصور للآلهة المصرية والحياة اليومية وصور من  الجرافيك التي ترجع إلى نفس الفترة.* 
*
مقابر كوم الشقافة 
هذه  الجبانة ذات المستويات الثلاثة تضم أيضاً التريكلينيوم أو المقاعد الطويلة  الثلاثية , حيث كان أقارب الموتى يجلسون على مقاعد حجرية احتفالا بذكرى  موتاهم , كما يوجد قبر رئيسي يتوسط المكان عليه رسوم بارزة لثعابين ذات لحى  , وبالداخل يوجد تماثيل ترجع للقرن الثاني الميلادي للإلهين " سوبيك  وأنوبيس " بالزي التقليدي الروماني.* 

*المتحف اليوناني الروماني*
*تعتبر  المجموعة التي تغطي الفترة الواقعة بين القرن الثالث ق.م و السابع  الميلادي , سجلاً رائعاً لحضارة اتسمت بالتغيير الدائم بسبب اندماج الأديان  وتطور المجتمعات , ففي الأسكندرية امتزجت الديانات الرومانية والاغريقية  والفرعونية في عبادة سيرابيس كما يمكن ملاكظة التحول من الوثنية إلى  المسيحية وذلك في المعروضات التي تشمل مومياوات وتماثيل هيلينية , وتماثيل  نصف الأباطرة الرومان , وتماثيل التناجر الصغيرة, وآثار ترجع إلى أوائل  العصر المسيحي.* 
*
قلعة قايتباى
تقع قلعة قايباي على الطرف  الشمالي للميناء الشرقي , وتعد من المعالم البارزة لمدينة الأسكندرية , وقد  أقيمت القلعة على الموقع الأصلي لمنارة الأسكندرية القديمة " فاروس" التي  بنيت سنة 279ق.م يعلوها تمثال للإله بوسيدون . وبالرغم من أن فاروس جددت  على مدى عصور مختلفة إلا أنها انهارت في القرن 15م. والقلعة تضم مسجداً  ومتحفاً بحرياً , ومنها يتسنى رؤية مناظر رائعة للمدينة وللبحر معاً. تم  تكتشاف أول متحفاً للآثار الغارقة تحت الماء "أمبراطورية كليوباترا" أي  مدينة الأسكندرية القديمة بقصورها ذات الألوان والنقوش الواضحة وسفنها ,  وأكثر من خمسة آلاف تمثال فرعوني وروماني وموقعها أمام قلعة قايباي . كما  يوجد مركز للغوص ذو طراز روماني بالنادي اليوناني بجوار قلعة قايباي  لمشاهدة مدينة فاروس و كليوباترا التي تشمل (القصر - و حطام مراكب الشمس  الخاصة بها - وبقايا طائرة ترجع للحرب العالمية الثاتية) .* 

*
عمود السوارى 
عمود بومبى وهو آخر الاثار الباقية من معبد السيرابيوم أقامه بوستوموس ويرجع تاريخ هذا العمود إلى القرن الثالث الميلادى .* 

*
المسرح الرومانى**
بكوم الدكة وهو المسرح الرومانى الوحيد فى مصر .* 

*
الحمامات الرومانية* 

*وجد بعضها بجهات كوم الدكة و ابوقير الشرقية .* 
*
معبد الرأس السوداء 
ويرجع بناؤه لآواخر القرن الثانى واوائل القرن الثالث الميلادى ويضم بهو المعبد تماثيل ايزيس واوزوريس وفاربوكراتيس .* 

*
معبد القيصرون
الجزء المتبقى من معبد القيصرون
شيدته  كليوباترا السابعة باسم مارك انطونيوس وقد نصبت امام مدخله مسلتان نقلتا  من معبد عين شمس وتحمل اسماء ملوك الفراعنة تحتمس الثالث ، وسيتى الأول  ورمسيس الثانى وقد نقلت أحدى المسلتين عام 1877 إلى لندن والثانية إلى  نيويورك .* 


*3- الاقصر وأسوان*

*أولا : الاقصر* 
*تعد الاقصر  أعظم المتاحف المفتوحة في العالم , فلا يكاد يخلو مكان فيها من أثر من تلك  الآثار التي تملأ النفس رهبة لروعتها وجلالها وتنطق بعظمة المصريين القدماء  وحضارتهم .* 
*أطلق على الأقصر اسم " واست " اثناء الدولة الحديثة  (1085 - 1567 ) وكانت عاصمة لمصر في ذلك الوقت , ثم تحور الاسم إلى طيبة  التي وصفها هوميروس شاعر الأغريق " مدينة المائة بوابة" و أخيراً أطلق  عليها العرب اسم الأقصر أي مدينة القصور لكثرة ما شاهدوه فيها من صروح  وأبنية شامخة , وما تزال المعابد والمقابر والقصور قائمة بها وقد شيدت في  صخور الحجر الجيري والجرانيت لتبقى على طول الزمن شاهدة على الرغبة في  الخلود , وتحيط بها الأسواق والفنادق .* 
*مدينة الأقصر لها طابع فريد  يميزها عن جميع بقاع العالم .. أنك تمشى فيها فتشعر أنك تجمع بين الماضى  والحاضر فى وقت واحد .. لا يخلو مكان فى مدينة الأقصر من أثر ناطق بعظمة  قدماء المصريين قبل الميلاد بآلاف السنين* 
*
من أين جاء اسم الأقصر؟
إن  مدينة الأقصر جزء من مدينة طيبة القديمة التى أطلق عليها شاعر الإغريق  الشهير " هوميروس " اسم المدينة ذات المائة باب لكثرة ما بها من صروح عالية  وبوابات شاهقة وتطورت المدينة عبر التاريخ حتى أطلق عليها العرب اسم  الأقصر – أى مدينة القصور وذلك بعد أن بهرتهم بقصورها وضخامة مبانيها إن  مدينة الأقصر ظلت مقر للسلطة فيما بين 2100 إلى 750 قبل الميلاد ومن هنا  نعرف سر الرغبة التى يحسها الزائر لهذه المدينة الخالدة بآثارها الشامخة  ذات الأعمدة الشاهقة على ضفتي النيل فى مجينة الأحياء على البر الشرقي حيث  مشرق الشمس مصدر الحياة والنماء وفى مدينة الأموات على البر الغربى من  النيل حيث مغرب الشمس مودعة الحياة فى مدار أبدى. على الضفة الشرقية للنيل  معبد الأقصر – معابد الكرنك – متحف الأقصر على الصفة الغربية للنيل تمثالا  ممنون – مقابر وادى الملوك والملكات – المعابد الجنائزية – مقابر الأشراف –  مقابر الأشراف – مقابر دير المدينة .* 

*
آثار الاقصر:
أثار الضفة الشرقية* 

*معبد الأقصر : 
يعد  هذا المعبد للإله أمون رع والذى كان يحتفل بعيد زفافه إلى زوجته - موت-  مرة كل عام فينتقل موكب الإله من معبد الكرنك بطريق النيل إلى معبد الأقصر  ويرجع بناء المعبد إلى الفرعونين أمنحتب الثالث ورمسيس الثانى يبدأ مدخل  المعبد بالصرح الذى شيده رمسيس الثانى وبه تمثالان ضخمان يمثلانه جالساً .  ويتقدم المعبد مسلتان إحداهما مازالت قائمة والأخرى تزين ميدان الكونكورد  فى باريس يلى هذا الصرح فناء رمسيس الثانى المحوط من ثلاث جوانب بصفين من  الأعمدة على هيئة حزمه البردى المدعم .* 

*مسجد أبو الحجاج
*

*وفى  الجزء الشمالى الشرقى يوجد الأن مسجد أبو الحجاج باقى أجزاء المعبد شيدها  امنحتب الثالث، ويبدأ بقاعة الأعمدة الضخمة ذات الأربعة قشر عموداً مقسمة  إلى صفين ونصل بعد ذلك إلى الفناء الكبير المفتوح ويحيط به من ثلاث جوانب  صفان من الأعمدة – ثم نصل إلى بهو الأعمدة ويضم 32 عموداً – ونتقدم داخل  المعبد لنصل إلى غرفة القارب المقدس وقد استطاع الإسكندر الأكبر أن يشيد  مقصورة صغيرة له تحمل أسمه داخل مقصورة امنحتب الثالث .وأخيراً نصل إلى قدس  الأقداس حيث حجرة التمثال المقدس وبها أربعة أعمدة .* 
*
معابد الكرنك : 
لا  يوجد في الواقع مبنى في العالم بأسره يمكنك مقارنته بها وقد عرفت عند  المصريين القدماء بأسم "اى بوت - اى بوت " أي أكثر الأماكن احتراماً , وقد  بنيت بمقاييس مهيبة وتبلغ مساحة المكان مائة فدان ويمتد تاريخه على مدى  ثلاثة عشر قرناً. تبدأ المعابد بطريق الكباش التي تمثل آمون رمز الخصوبة  والنمو , وقد نحتت أسفل رؤوس الكباش تماثيل صغيرة لرمسيس الثاني .* 

*ويعد  أيضا من أعظم دور العبادة فى التاريخ، ويضم العديد من المعابد الى لا نظير  لها من بينها معبد للأله أمون وزوجته الألهه (موت ) وأبنهما الإله ( خنسو )  اله القمر .. وعرف منذ الفتح العربى باسم الكرنك بمعنى الحصن.. ويبدأ  المعبد بطريق للكباش ممثلا للإله أمون وهنا يرمز لقوة الخصب والنماء وقج  نحت تحت رءوسها تماثيل الملك رمسيس الثانى نستهل زيارة المعبد بالمرور من  الصرح الأول الذى يرجع إلى الملك نختبو ( الأسرة 30 ) ومنه إلى الفناء  الكبير ويوجد على يمين الداخل ثالث مقاصير لثالوث طيبة من عهد سيتى الثانى،  وعلى اليسار يرى معبد رمسيس الثالث . 
يلى ذلك بقايا الصرح الثانى ومنه  إلى صالة الأعمدة الكبرى التى تحتوى على134 عموداً التى تتوطها تتميز  بارتفاعها عن باقى الأعمدة ويفضى بنا المكان إلى بقايا الصرح الثالث حيث  تقف أمامة مسلة تحتمس الأول ومنه إلى بقايا الصرح الرابع وتتقدمه مسلة  حتشبسوت ثم تشاهد بقايا الصرح الخامس ومنه إلى قدس الأقداس وفى نهاية  الجولة تصل إلى الفناء الذى يرجع إلى عهد الدولة الوسطى ومنه إلى صالة  الاحتفالات الضخمة ذات الاعمدة وترجع إلى عهد تحتمس الثالث.* 
*
البحيرة المقدسة : 
وتقع خارج البهو الرئيسى حيث يوجد تمثال كبير لجعران من عهد الملك امنحتب الثالث وكانت تستخدم فى الطهي* 

*برنامج الصوت والضوء فى معبد الكرنك
يرى  هذا البرنامج عن طريق العرض الباهر قصة بناء هذا الأثر الرائع بالكلمة  والضوء واللحن الموسيقى ويتم العرض مرنين يومياً ويشهده المتفرجون من  المدرجات المعدة لذلك، ويقدم برنامج العرض باللغات الإنجليزية ، الفرنسية ،  العربية ، الالمانية .* 
*
متحف الأقصر : 
يقع بين معبدى الإقصر والكرنك ويضم المتحف المجموعات الأثرية الفرعونية التى عثر عليها فى مدينة الأقصر والمناطق المجاورة* 

*أثار الضفة الغربية: 

تمثالا ممنون :* 

*هما  كل ما تبقى من معبد تخليد الذكرى للفرعون امنحتب الثالث ويصل ارتفاع  الواحد نحو 19.20 متر وقد أطلق الإغريق هذا الأسم عندما تصدع التمثال  الشمالى منهما وأخرج صوتا – فشبهوه بالبطل الأسطورى ممنون الذى قتل فى حرب  طرواده وكان ينادى أمة أيوس إلهة الفجر كل صباح فكانت تبكى عليه وكانت  دموعها الندى .* 
*
مقابر وادى الملوك والملكات :
وهى المقابر التى  أمر ملوك وملكات الدولة الحديثة بنحتها فى باطن الصخر فى هذا الوادى لتكون  بمأمن من عبث اللصوص .. وتتكون من عدة غرف وسراديب توصل إلى حجرة الدفن .* 

*وأهم هذه المقابر* 
*1.مقبرة توت عنخ أمون* 
*2.مقبرة رمسيس الثالث* 
*3.مقبرة سيتى الأول* 
*4.مقبرة رمسيس السادس* 
*5.مقبر امنحتب الثانى* 
*6.مقبرة حورمحب* 
*7.مقبرة تحتمس الثالث* 
*
أهم مقابر وادى الملكات* 

*•مقبرة الملكة نفرتارى زوجة رمسيس الثانى 
معابد تخليد الذكرى : 
•معبد الدير البحرى : شيدتة الملكة اللملكة " حتشبسوت "* 
*لتؤدى  فيه الطقوس التى تفيدها فى العالم الأخر اما اسم الدير البحرى فهو اسم  عربى حديث أطلق على هذه المنطقى فى القرن السابع الميلادى بعد أن استخدم  الأقباط هذا المعبد ديراً لهم . ويتكون المعبد من ثلاثة مدرجات متصاعدة  يقسمها طريق صاعد .* 
*•معبد الرمسيوم : معبد تخليد الذكرى لرمسيس الثانى ومسجل على جدرانه معركه قادش . 
•معبد مدينة هايو : معبد تخليد الذكرى للملك رمسيس الثالث وبه مناظر دينية وحربية فى حالة جيدة من الحفظ ولازالت ألوانه زاهية .* 
*ومن أهم مقابر المنطقة : 
•مقابر الأشراف : وأهم ماتنقلة لنا مظاهر الحياة للنبلاء وعائلاتهم .* 
*•مقبرة نخت : تظهر نقوشها مدى رقى الفنان المصرى .* 
*•مقبرة مننا : كاتب الضياع الملكية فى عهد الملك تحتمس الرابع .* 
*•مقبرة  رع مس : أحد كبار رجال الدولة فى عهد امنحتب الثالث واخناتون – وداخل  المقبرة نقوش تمثل اخناتون وزوجته نفرتيتى ويستطيع زائر الأقصر أن يشاهد  معبد دندرة ، ومعبد إسنا .
معبد دندرة : 
ويقع على البر الغربى  لمدينة قنا حوالى 60 كم شمال الأقصر وهو من المعابد اليونانية الرومانية.  وقد بدأ بناءه الملك بطليموس الثالث وأضاف إلية كثير من البطالمة الأباطرة  الرومان وبه منظر شهير يمثل الملكة كليوباتره وابنها سيزاريون يوليوس قيصر  وتشتهر سقوفه بالمناظر الفلكية العديدة التى تضم الأبراج السماوية .* 

*
ثانيا : اثار اسوان: 

مدينة اسوان :
تعتبر  مدينة أسوان من أجمل مشاتى العالم وتضم عدة آثار تاريخية ابرزها : معابد  أبو سمبل وهما معبدان بناهما رمسيس الثانى اشهر فراعنة مصر بين عامى 1290 و  1223 ق م .* 

*وهما أهم معابد النوبة ويعتبر هذان المعبدان من  المعجزات المعمارية فقد تم نحتهما بالكامل داخل الجبل وهما معبد أبو سمبل  الكبير : وقد خصص لعبادة الإله رع حور آخت اله الشمس المشرقة .* 
*
معبد ابو سمبل الصغير :
بناه  رمسيس الثانى تخليدا لزوجته المحبوبة نفرتارى ويمتاز هذا المعبد بجمال  رسومه وألوانه ويطلق عليه اسم معبد صخور الهة الحب والموسيقى والجمال .* 

*
جزيرة فيلة : 
تضم بقايا المعابد التى تعد تحفه لا نظير لها .* 

*وفيما يلي بعض المعالم الأثرية بمدينة أسوان*
*
(جزيرة  الفنتين - معابد الجزيرة - مقياس النيل - جزيرة اجيليكا - جزيرة أمون -  مقابر النبلاء - دير الأنبا سمعان - المسلة الناقصة - معبد فيلة - معبد  كلابشة - معبد بيت الوالي) .* 
*المعالم الأثرية بمدينة أبوسمبل*
*
معبد أبو سمبل
معبد أبوسمبل الكبير ( رمسيس الكبير ) - معبد أبوسمبل الصغير .* 

*
المعالم الأثرية بمدينة كوم امبو
معبد كوم امبو .* 

*المعالم الأثرية بمدينة ادفو
معبد ادفو - آثار منطقة الكاب . 
سياحة المؤتمرات والمعارض* 
*سياحة المؤتمرات والمعارض / أهمية سياحة المؤتمرات والمعارض

نجحت  مصر مؤخراً في اجتذاب العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية المهنية , سواء تلك  الخاصة باتحاد شركات السياحة بالدول الناشطه سياحياً , أو تلك المرتبطة  بالأنشطة المهنية المختلفة وقد تم توقيع بروتوكول تعاون بين مركز المعلومات  ودعم اتخاذ القرار وقطاع المتاحف التابع للمجلس الأعلي للآثار لإنشاء مركز  للمعلومات لقطاع المتاحف ويضم قواعد البيانات عن هذه المتاحف ومنها المتحف  المصري، المتحف الإسلامي، المتحف القبطي.* 

*كما ان هناك بروتوكول  تعاون ايضا بين المركز والمتاحف الزراعية في مصر والتي تضم 7 متاحف زراعية  حيث سيتم توفير نظام للمعلومات. وبناء قاعدة بيانات والتي تكون من 3000  بيان كما سيتم تدريب العاملين بهذه المتاحف لاستخدام الكمبيوتر ونظم  المعلومات والدخول علي شبكة الإنترنت.* 
*ومع نهاية هذا العام سيكون  متحف الشاعر أحمد شوقي علي الإنترنت والذي يضم أعماله الأدبية والشعرية  والسيرة الذاتية له، نبذة عن المتحف. و تنفرد مصر بإقامة العديد من  المهرجانات التى تحظى بإقبال جماهيرى من أهمها مهرجان الأغنية الدولى  الثالث ، المهرجان الدولى لصيد الأسماك فى بورسعيد ، المهرجان الدولى الأول  للفروسية ، سباق ماراثون مصر الدولى الثالث بالأقصر ، سباق الدراجات سباق  رالى الفراعنة ، بطولة الأهرام الدولية للإسكواش .* 
*و تمثل سياحة  المؤتمرات والمعارض نمطاً سياحياً هاماً ينطوي علي إنفاق سياحي كبير وفرصة  أكبر لتسليط الضوء علي المقصد السياحي المصري خلال كل تواجد دولي ويعتبر  مركز القاهرة الدولي للمؤتمرات الواجهة الحضارية الرئيسية لهذا النمط  السياحي لما يتوافر به من إمكانيات فنية وتكنولوجية وعلي سبيل المثال  استضافت مصر أول بورصة سياحية دولية باسم بورصة البحر المتوسط ، المؤتمر  الدولي الأول للبحر المتوسط لسيدات الأعمال ، مؤتمر اتحاد شركات ومنظمات  السياحة لدول أمريكا اللاتينية كوتال ، مؤتمر الاتحاد العام لوكلاء السفر  وشركات السياحة الإيطالية (الفيافيت) بالأقصر كما نجح مركز المؤتمرات في  جذب عدة شركات دولية لتنظيم المعارض مثل شركة IIP الإنجليزية وشركة  FAIRTRADE الألمانية وشركة هولندية بالإضافة إلي تنظيم معرض للمنتجات  الفرنسية ومعرض التكنولوجيا الألمانية .* 
*تنفرد مصر بسياحة المؤتمرات  على مستوى منطقة الشرق الأوسط بما لديها من مركز دولى للمؤتمرات مزود  بكافة التجهيزات الحديثة من أجهزة سمعية وترجمة فورية بمختلف اللغات ،  ولاشك ان الكم الهائل من المؤتمرات الدولية التى عقدت فى القاهرة خلال  الفترة من عام 1996 حتى الان هي شهادة دولية على نجاح مصر فى توفير هذا  النوع من السياحة* 
*
سياحة المؤتمرات والمعارض / الاسماعيلية :سياحة المؤتمرات
تتميز  الإسماعيلية بوجود القاعات العديدة التى تصلح لعقد المؤتمرات سواء العلمية  أو الصحفية أو الطبية، مما جعل الإسماعيلية مدينة لمختلف المؤتمرات،  ويساعد على ذلك جو المحافظة المعتدل طوال العام والبعد عن ضوضاء العاصمة* 

*
سياحة المؤتمرات والمعارض / ارض المعارض بدمياط
هو  صرح سياحى كبير بشارع 51 بتقاطعه مع شارع محمد متولى (صف 4) برأس البر على  مساحة 6000 م2 و يضم 19 قاعة عرض مساحة كل منها 120م2 و مزود بمجموعتى  خدمات يقام بها العديد من المعارض المتنوعة سنوياً كما تقام بها العروض  الفنية و الشعبية لزوار تلك المعارض يوجد بمدينة عزبة البرج العديد من  الحضارات القديمة مثل الحضارة والعربية والإنجليزية كل حضارة من تلك  الحضارات تركت الكثير من الأثار الدالة على المجد عزبة البرج مثل كل المدن  التى لها مجد قديم وتاريخ عبر كل العصور, كل ذلك كان خفى فى عالم النسيان  ونحن بهذا الموقع نحاول أن نبرز بعض من تاريخها بالتعاون مع مركز معلومات  المحافظة 

سياحة المؤتمرات والمعارض / مركز القاهرة الدولي للمؤتمرات 
مركز  القاهرة الدولي للمؤتمرات مشروع هندسي معماري كبير وهو منحة صينية لمصر،  وهو رمز الصداقة الصينية المصرية. وكان الرئيس الصيني الراحل لي شيان نيان  وضع حجر الأساس للمشروع مع الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك في مارس عام  1986، وقص الرئيس الصيني الراحل يانغ شانغ كون مع الرئيس المصري مبارك  الشريط في افتتاح تدشين المشروع في ديسمبر عام 1989.* 

*وتبلغ تكلفة  المشروع الإجمالية نحو 160 مليون فرنك سويسرى أي240 مليون يوان من العملة  الصينية تقريبا. وتبلغ المساحة المعمارية الكلية له نحو58,000 متر مربع،  ويحتوي المشروع على صالة تتسع لـ 2500 مقعد للمؤتمرات للدولية كما تعلب  وظيفة دار السينما أو المسرح، وصالة اجتماع لـ800 مقعد، وصالة اجتماع لـ  600 مقعد، وصالة مأدبة تتسع لـ 1250 مقعد، ومعرضان، و120 مكتبا للوفود،  ومركز إعلامي وشقق خاصة لرؤساء الدول ومرافق أخرى.* 

*ومصمم هذا المركز  هو مؤسسة تصميم الهندسة المعمارية المدنية بشانغهاى ، ومنشئه شركة شانغهاى  الفرعية التابعة للمؤسسة الوطنية الصينية للهندسة المعمارية، والغالبية  العظمى من المعدات والمواد الخام للمركز مستوردة من الصين. ويجسد المركز  مستوى بلاد الصين في البناء من حيث التصميم والإنشاء والإدارة. وقد قام  الرئيس مبارك بجولة تفقدية للمركز على رأس بعض الوزراء المصريين. وأثنى  المسؤولون المصريون وبعض الضيوف الأجانب على هذا المركز بعد زيارتهم له  قائلين إن المركز يتصف بحداثة التصميم، وتقدم التجهيزات، وسرعة الإنشاء،  وجودة النوعية 

سياحة الغطس 
سياحة الغطس / أماكن الغطس فى البحر الأحمر* 

*جمال  المياه و الأسماك الملونة و الشعاب المرجانية لا توصف بل يجب تجربتها كما  ان لصحراء البحر الأحمر سحرها الخاص بجبالها و واحاتها و أهلها البدو مما  يجعلها تجربة يجب القيام بها. لمزيد من التفاصيل أنظر أماكن السفاري  بمحافظة البحر الأحمر و كذلك شركات السفاري بمحافظة البحر الأحمر .* 
*يعتبر  البحر الأحمر أجمل مناطق الغطس في العالم لما يتمتع به من صفاء مياهه و  أسماكه المتعددة الملونة و كذلك شعابه المرجانية الجميلة و التي تعمل في  ذات الوقت كمصدات طبيعية للأمواج مما يجعل شواطئ البحر الأحمر منطقة مثالية  للغطس.* 
*أنظر مراكز الغطس في البحر الأحمر لمزيد من التفاصيل .* 
*توجد  أماكن مميزة للغطس في البحر الأحمر لكل منها مميزاته و أسماكه و شعابه  المرجانية و كذلك مراكز الغطس التي تعمل به. قم بتحميل خريطة أماكن الغطس  بمحافظة البحر الأحمر لمزيد من التفاصيل عن هذه الأماكن و توزيعها .* 
*
أماكن الغوص شمال الغردقة*

*•شعاب أبو منقار - شعاب أبو قطرة - شعاب أبو نحاس - شعاب أم العش .* 
*•شعاب أم قمر - شعاب كارلوس - شعاب العروف - جزيرة الفنادير .* 
*•أبو منقار - أبو نقاد - شعاب طويلة - شمال الجفتون .* 
*•سيول الكبرى - سيول الصغرى . 
أماكن الغوص جنوب الغردقة*
*•الجونا - شرق شعاب بليندا - جزيرة أبو رمادا جرانا - جزيرة أبو حشيش .* 
*•غرب شعاب بليندا - جنوب غرب أبو رمادا - جزيرة مجاويش* 
*!! أماكن الغوص في سفاجا و القصير 
•جزيرة طوبيا - طوبيا الكبرى - طوبيا الصغرى - الجامول الكبرى .* 
*•الجامول الصغرى - رأس أبو سومة - طوبيا الحمراء - شعاب كلاوي .* 
*•شعاب بانوراما - شعاب كانون* 
*أماكن الغوص جنوب مرسى علم*
*•هابيلي السبيل - الشيخ مالك - رأس طرنوبي - أبو ديبة .* 
*•نبة - ألفين سترن - مرسى علم - هابيلي مرسى علم .* 
*•بيت الدولفين - نقاري - شعاب الشرم - شعاب وادي الجمال .* 
*•رأس حنكراب - ريخة - أبو فلوة - جزيرة سيال .* 
*•فلوة الصغرى - شعاب ماسورة - الزبرجد - جزيرة الصخر .* 
*•الصخر الأبيض - شعاب سان جون - عزير - شعاب غديرا 

أهم مناطق الغوص بسيناء 
ومن أهم مناطق الغوص الغنية بالشعاب المرجانية الفريدة ما يلي :*

*1.منطقة رأس محمد بشرم تالشيخ.* 
*2.منطقة جزيرة تيران وصنافير.* 
*3.منطقة البلوهول بدهب.* 
*4.منطقة نويبع.* 
*
رياضة الغوص بسيناء*

*هواية  الغوص من الرياضيات التي انتشرت مؤخراً في مصر حيث بلغ أعداد الممارسين  لرياضة الغوص تحت الماء (100 ألف رياضي) وذلك لما تتمتع به بلادنا من مناطق  متعددة لممارسة هذه الرياضة وخاصة محافظة جنوب سيناء التي تتمتع بخصائص  فريدة تجعلها في مقدمة المناطق التي يتنمنى أي ممارس لتلك الرياضة من الغوص  والتمتع بما تحتويه من كنوز تحت الماء قلما يجدها في أي مكان في العالم  خاصة منطقة رأس محمد التي يبلغ عدد الممارسين سنوياً بها (10آلاف) غطاس  يليها منطقة دهب (4 آلاف) غطاس سنوياً ثم نويبع (3500) غطاس سنوياً.* 
*
مناطق الغوص بالمحافظة
-منطقة شرم الشيخ*

*1.منطقة رأس محمد جنوباً.* 
*2.منطقة رأس أم سيد - وحتى منطقة التاور شمالاً بداية خليج العقبة.* 
*3.منطقة الجاردنز وحتى جزيرة تيران بخليج العقبة.* 
*4.منطقة شعاب مضيق تيران بخليج العقبة.* 
*5.منطقة جزيرة تيران نفسها بخليج العقبة.* 
*6.منطقة شعب المحمودات وشعب علي شمالاً بخليج العقبة.* 
*
هذا وتشمل المناطق من (1) إلى (4) مناطق فرعية أخرى.* 


*2-منطقة نبق*

*بها أكثر من نقطة للغطس بطول الساحل ، والغطس في هذا المكان شاطئ وعلى أعماق قليلة.* 
*3-منطقة دهب*
*وتشمل المناطق التالية:* 
*1.منطقة الكانيون والبلوهول.* 
*2.منطقة الواحة.* 
*3.المناطق الملاصقة لقرية دهب. 
4-منطقة أبو جالوم
وقد تم إعلانها محمية طبيعية مؤخراً وكذا منطقة نبق وبها أكثر من نقطة غير محددة الاسم للغطاسين.* 
*5-منطقة نويبع
وتتميز  بوجود بعض أنواع الحياة البحرية المختلفة عن المناطق الجنوبية ولكن حاله  وكمية الشعاب المرجانية ليست بجودة الجنوب وأغلب الغطس في هذه المنطقة شاطئ  ومحدود.* 
*6-منطقة طابا وجزيرة فرعون
ويوجد بهم أكثر من منطقة للغطس على طول الشاطئ.* 
*
منطقة دهب 
قيل  انها سميت بهذا الاسم نظرا لتشبية البدو لرمالها المتلألئة تحت ضوء الشمس  بالذهب ، وهى تقع على بعد نحو 100 كيلو متر شمال غرب شرم الشيخ , وهى تعتبر  واحدة من اجمل بقع سيناء التى تصلح لممارسة رياضة الغوص.* 

*ودهب  مشهورة بشواطئها الذهبية والمواقع المدهشة التى تصلح للغوص مثل "بلو هول"  Blue Hole و"كانيون" Canyon و "لايت هاوس" Lighthouse.والمنطقة تنقسم الى  قسمين, مركز السائحين حيث توجد الفنادق الرئيسية، و قرية أصالة البدوية  التي يجد السائحين جذابة بسبب مطاعمها الكثيرة وسكنها الرخيص
السياحة العلاجية 

اهم الاماكن للسياحة العلاجية بمصر* 

*وتمتلك  مصر 16 موقعا داخليا وساحليا تتوافر فيها علاجات طبيعية للعديد من الامراض  وعلى رأسها الأمراض الروماتيزمية والبهاق والصدفية ومن أشهر تلك المناطق  حلوان التي اشتهرت بأنها مدينة الشفاء المقدس ووادي مريوط ووادي النطرون  وواحة منيا بالصحراء الغربية وواحة آمون والعين السخنة وحمامات كليوباترا  بالبحر الاحمر وغيرها. وقدرت عدد العيون الموزعة في معظم أنحاء مصر بـ 1356  عينا منها خمسة في عيون حلوان و3 في عين الصيرة و36 في الفيوم و4 في وادي  الريان و33 في شبه جزيرة سيناء و315 في الواحة البحرية و106 في سيوة اضافة  الى عدد هائل يقدر بـ 564 في الواحات الداخلة و188 في الخارجة و75 في  الفرافرة والباقي ينتشر في خليج السويس والقطارة ووادي النطرون والجارة.* 
*
وتشتهر  مصر بمدنها ومياهها المعدنية والكبريتية وجوها الجاف الخالي من الرطوبة  وما تحتويه تربتها من رمال وطمي صالح لعلاج الأمراض العديدة ، وتعدد  شواطئها ومياه بحارها بما لها من خواص طبيعية مميزة .* 

*وقد انتشرت في  مصر العيون الكبريتية والمعدنية التي تمتاز بتركيبها الكيميائي الفريد  والذي يفوق في نسبته جميع العيون الكبريتية والمعدنية في العالم علاوة علي  توافر الطمي في برك هذه العيون الكبريتية بما له من خواص علاجية تشفي  العديد من أمراض العظام وأمراض الجهاز الهضمي والجهاز التنفسي والأمراض  الجلدية وغيرها ،كما شاع أيضا الاستشفاء لمرضي الروماتيزم المفصلي عن طريق  الدفن في الرمال كما أكدت الأبحاث أن مياه البحر الأحمر بمحتواها الكيميائي  ووجود الشعاب المرجانية فيها تساعد علي الاستشفاء من مرض الصدفية وتتعدد  المناطق السياحية التي تتمتع بميزة السياحة العلاجية في مصر وهي مناطق ذات  شهرة تاريخية عريقة مثل : حلوان ، عين الصيرة ، العين السخنة ، الغردقة ،  الفيوم ، منطقة الواحات ، أسوان ، سيناء ، وأخيرا مدينة سفاجا الرابضة علي  شاطئ البحر الأحمر والتي تمتلك جميع عناصر السياحة العلاجية والتي تؤمها كل  الأفواج السياحية وتأتي شهرتها بأن الرمال السوداء لها القدرة علي التخلص  من بعض الأمراض الجلدية .* 
*ومن اهم الاماكن للسياحة العلاجية بمصر ما يلي :-* 
*
ملاحات برج العرب.. كنز للسياحة العلاجية* 

*أصبحت  السياحة العلاجية جزءاً لا يتجزأ من منظومة السياحة العالمية وعلى الرغم  من توفر عناصر السياحة العلاجية بمصر إلا أن معالمها لم تكتمل حتى الآن رغم  نجاحها بمناطق متعددة على البحر الأحمر مثل طور سيناء على خليج السويس  وشرم الشيخ على خليج العقبة.. وما زال السائحون العرب الذين ينشدون العلاج  يذهبون إلى البحر الميت فى إسرائيل نظراً للإمكانيات السياحية التى تقدم  هناك على الرغم من أن البحر الميت ملئ بالملوثات المعدنية التى تتسبب فى  تقليل نسبة نجاح العلاج المطلوب. وقد طالب بحث علمى أجرى أخيراً بضرورة  استغلال إمكانات وموقع ملاحات برج العرب من حيث وجود المحاليل الملحية  الطبيعية مرتفعة التركيز والجو المناسب فى مجال الاستشفاء البيئى لمرض  الصدفية والأمراض الأخرى.* 
*
إن مياه الملاحات من أصل طبيعى وهو مياه  البحر وتتميز مياه ملاحات برج العرب بوجود شروط خاصة متعلقة ببيئة الإنشاء  وتصميم وتنظيم لأحواض التركيز والتبلور والصرف، يمكن التحكم فى درجات  تركيزها سواء بالتخفيف أو التركيز، وهذه ميزة المياه بملاحات برج العرب فى  حالة استخدامها فى أغراض الاستشفاء من مرض الصدفية وذلك بإمكانية الحصول  على التركيز المطلوب فى الوقت المحدد لذلك، كما تتميز ملاحات برج العرب  بوجود هضاب شمال وجنوب الملاحة تعمل كحائط صد طبيعى ضد الرياح والعواصف  الرملية، كما أن جو المنطقة خال من التلوث والشوائب العالقة التى تشتت أشعة  الشمس، وتوجد أيضاً أحواض تشبه الخلجان (مياه هادئة) ليس بها أمواج تعمل  كمرآة تعكس أشعة الشمس إلى سطح الأرض، إضافة إلى ملوحة عالية جداً بزيادة  تصل إلى سبعة أضعاف المياه بخليج سفاجا، وبالتالى سهولة الطفو وتقليل قوى  الجاذبية مما يؤدى إلى تحسن ملموس فى نشاط الدورة الدموية داخل الجسم  وبالتالى زيادة كمية الدم التى تصل للجلد وبالتالى يحدث توازن بين كمية  الأملاح داخل الجسم وخارجه، وهذا التوازن له تأثير كبير فى سرعة شفاء مرض  الصدفية. وإضافة إلى كل ذلك فالمنطقة بها عناصر طبيعية جمالية خلابة وموقع  متميز يساعد على استرخاء المريض وتحسن حالته النفسية.* 

*إن تلك  المميزات لملاحات برج العرب تجعلها منافساً له أهميته فى الاستشفاء الطبيعى  لمرضى الصدفية وخصوصاً لمناطق البحر الميت والذى له عيوبه الهامة مثل غياب  الشمس بالمنطقة أثناء فصلى الخريف والشتاء، وانخفاض منطقة البحر الميت عن  سطح البحر 390متراً مما يجعله غير مناسب لمرضى القلب، وزيادة نسبة عنصر  البرومين المسبب لمرض حساسية الجلد.. ومن أجل كل هذا يمكن استخدام الظروف  المناخية البيئية وتركيز الأملاح بملاحة برج العرب لعلاج مرضى الصدفية ووضع  منطقة برج العرب على خريطة السياحة العلاجية.* 
*
اما عن طريقة تشغيل  ملاحات برج العرب فإن ذلك يتم عن طريق تغذية أحواض التركيز التى تبدأ من  مدينة الحمام بمياه البحر عن طريق خط مواسير ممتد فى البحر بطول 250متراً،  وهذا الخط ينتهى بماسورتين فرعيتين طول الواحدة منهما 5 أمتار يتم عن  طريقهما سحب مياه البحر، وتصب الماسورتان فى بيارة حيث يتم ترويق مياه  البحر فى البيارة للتخلص من الشوائب والرمل والسمك والكائنات البحرية، ثم  تسحب هذه المياه إلى الماسورة الأساسية التى تصب مياه البحر النقية فى  أحواض التركيز، وتبلغ مساحة حوض التركيز الأول 6كم طول فى عرض 1.8كم، وفى  هذا الحوض يتم ترسيب أملاح الكربونات. ويتم نقل المياه من حوض التركيز  الأول إلى حوض التركيز الثانى عن طريق بوابتين وتترك المياه لتتركز، وفى  هذا الحوض يتم ترسيب أملاح الجبس، ثم ينقل المحلول من بحيرة التركيز  الثانية للتبلور ليتم ترسيب كلوريد الصوديوم بالبخر الشمسى، وعدد أحواض  الترسيب فى ملاحات برج العرب 5 أحواض أربعة منها مساحة الواحد تبلغ 70متراً  عرض فى 1200متراً طول، أما الخامس فيبلغ طوله 1000متر وعرضه 700متر،  ويترسب الملح عند درجة تركيز 26بومية حتى 28 بومية، هذه هى الطريقة الكاملة  لتشغيل ملاحة برج العرب .* 

*وتدخل الإسكندرية فى مجال السياحة  العلاجية بديلاً خصوصاً أن جو برج العرب يتناسب تماماً مع هذا المشروع لأن  درجات الرطوبة متوسطة مع درجة حرارة بين 15و20درجة مئوية مما يؤثر على  الحالة المزاجية والصحية للسائح الذى يبغى الاستشفاء خاصة وأن السائح  العلاجى يمتاز عن السائح العادى بطول مدة إقامته فى مدينة العلاج إذ تتراوح  هذه المدة ما بين أسبوعين إلى أربعة أسابيع، بالإضافة إلى أن معدل الإنفاق  يكون مضاعفاً بالنسبة لهذا السائح.. ولابد أن أؤكد أنه ليس ضرورياً أن  تخدم السياحة العلاجية المرضى فقط، ولكنها تمتد إلى الأصحاء ورجال الأعمال  الذين يودون الاستجمام والبعد عن إيقاع الحياة العصرية حيث يتمتع السائح  بالهدوء والجمال بالغمر فى مياه معدنية ذات ملوحة مناسبة ثم ممارسة بعض  الرياضات الخفيفة.* 
*
وأود أن أشير إلى أن أول من وضع الأساس العلمى  للسياحة العلاجية بمصر هو الدكتور "حسن بك محمود حكيم" وذلك من خلال  المخطوطة التى اكتشفتها داخل مكتبة البلدية بمحرم بك والمعنونة بـ "ينبوع  شفا الأبدان فى حمامات حلوان" والتى وضعها منذ حوالى 127 عاماً* 

*السياحة العلاجية بالاسماعيلية 
يساعد المناخ الجاف والمعتدل طوال العام ونظافة البيئة من التلوث على تشجيع هذا النوع من السياحة* 
*
السياحة العلاجية بسيناء*

*تعد  جنوب سيناء منطقة مرتفعة تمتاز بالهدوء وانخفاض درجة الرطوبة ووجود الميه  الكبريتية التي تصلح للعلاج وشفاء العديد من الأمراض وأيضاً الرمال الساخنة  الناعمة في بعض مناطقها والتي تفيد في علاج الأمراض الروماتيزمية بالإضافة  إلى ما تشتهر به من أنواع عديد من الأعشاب والنباتات الطبيعية التي تستخدم  في الطب والعلاج.* 
*أهم معلم السياحة العلاجية*
*
حمام فرعون*

*ويبعد  عن نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي حوالي 110 كم ويتكون من خمسة عشرة عين تتدفق فيها  المياه الساخنة من داخل مغارة بالجبل الموجود بالشاطئ وتتراوح درجة  حرارتها بين 55 إلى 75 درجة مئوية وأثبتت التحاليل امكانية استخدام المياه  المعدنية في الاستشفاء من الأمراض الصدرية والجلدية وبعض أمراض العيون وتم  التعاقد على إنشاء منتجع صحي عالمي بهذه المنطقة.* 
*
حمام موسى*

*يوجد  بمدينة طور سيناء وتتدفق مياهه من خمسة عيون تصب في حمام على شكل حوض محاط  بمبنى وتفيد مياهه الكبريتية التي تقرب درجة حرارتها من 37 درجة مئوية في  شفاء العديد من الأمراض الروماتيزمية والجلدية وجاري إنشاء منتجع صحي عالمي  بمنطقة حمام موسى.* 
*
السياحة العلاجية باسوان* 

*هناك أيضا  السياحة العلاجية التي تتمتع بها أسوان بشهرة واسعة إلى جانب كونها مقصد  الراغبين في العلاج من أمراض مختلفة أهمها الروماتيزم الذي كان يعالج بطرق  بدائية منها إحاطة جسم المريض برمال الصحراء الساخنة.* 
*وقد أجريت  بحوث عديدة بمعرفة الخبراء والمؤسسات العالمية أثبتت صلاحية جو أسوان في  علاج الأمراض المزمنة لما تتميز به من نسب عالية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية،  وانخفاض نسبة الرطوبة حيث تصل إلى 43.4% خلال الفترة من ديسمبر إلى مارس،  بينما تبلغ النسبة في إنجلترا خلال المدة ذاتها ما بين 75% إلى 100%.* 
*كما  أن أشعة الشمس على مدار العام مع جفاف الجو يكونان مناخًا مثاليًا لعلاج  أمراض الروماتيزم مثل الالتهاب الشعبي و الربو و التهاب الكلى المزمنة.* 
*ويوجد  بأسوان مركزان للعلاج بالرمال والمياه، ومن المقترح إنشاء قرية سياحية في  المنطقة الممتدة ما بين فندق كتراكت وخزان أسوان تشتمل على مراكز خاصة  للعلاج الطبيعي، ومصحات لمرضى الروماتيزم والأمراض الجلدية، وأماكن لإقامة  المسارح و دور السينما و الملاعب الرياضية، وبناء المراسي للقوارب النيلية  والبواخر السياحية .* 
*وكما هو معروف فإن المنطقة قد اشتهرت بالعلاج البدائي بطريقة الدفن في الرمال*
*
السياحة العلاجية بحلوان 
يوجد  بمنطقة حلوان بالقاهرة مجموعة من العيون الكبريتية والحمامات الكبريتية  التي تحتوي على المياة الكبريتية والمعدنية التي تستخدم في الخدمات  السياحية العلاجية والتي تجذب عددا كبيرا من السائحين وقد قام المركز  القومي للبحوث المصري قام بدراسة ظاهرة الاستشفاء البيئي في مصر وقام  بإرسال 109 مرضى روماتويد مفصلي مزمن نشط للإستشفاء بمنطقة سفاجا لمدة  أربعة أسابيع تعرضوا خلالها للعوامل الطبيعية بالمنطقة والمحيطة بالرمال  السمراء والتعرض لأشعة الشمس لمدة ثلاث ساعات يوميا.* 

*وجرى عمل تقييم  إكلينيكي للحالات قبل وبعد فترة التعرض كما تم متابعة الحالات لمدة ستة  أشهر لمعرفة مدى تحسن حالتهم وجرت أيضا مقارنتهم بحالات تم علاجها  بالعقاقير وأظهرت نتائج الدراسة الأولية تحسنا واضحا أكلنيكيا في 84 %من  الحالات.* 
*وإستمر التحسن في 46%من الحالات بعد مرور فترة ستة أشهر،  كما انخفضت سرعة ترسيب الدم إنخفاضا كبيرا في 57% وإستمر هذا الإنخفاض بعد  مرور فترة الستة أشهر. كما استمر انخفاض تركيز معامل الروماتويد بدرجة  كبيرة في 36% من الحالات.* 

*وثبت أيضا من تحليل الرمال السمراء إنها تحتوي على ثلاثة عناصر مشعة بنسب بسيطة غير ضارة ولكنها مفيدة في العلاج.* 
*وبذلك  تأكد أن ظاهرة الاستشفاء البيئي في مدينة «سفاجا» ليست مجرد علاج طبيعي  ولكن تأثيراتها على سرعة ترسيب الدم ومعامل الروماتويد تشير بقوة إلى  إحتمال تأثيرها على جهاز المناعة المختل في مرضى الروماتويد المفصلي*
*
السياحة العلاجية بدمياط
تعد  منطقة الجربى السياحية من الأماكن السياحية المتميزة وتطل على النيل حيث  تصطف الكازينوهات على شاطئه ويأتى إليها عشاق السباحة النيلية والسباحة  الهادئة وتعتبر من أهم مناطق العلاج الطبيعى فقد اشتهرت منذ القدم بوجود  تلال من الرمال الجافة التى تفيد فى علاج الروماتيزم وساعد على ذلك موقعها  وخلو جوها من الرطوبة ونقاوة رمالها الصفراء الناعمة التى تحتوى على مادة  الثوريوم المستخدمة فى علاج أمراض الروماتيزم وقد أستفادت محافظة دمياط  بهذه المنطقة فى إنشاء مركز للعلاج الطبيعى وتزويده بأحدث الأجهزة الحديثة  لتنشيط السياحة العلاجية 

سياحة المتــاحف
المتحف ليس مكانا للترفيه  فقط.. إنه مكان يجمع بين الثقافة والتعليم والترفيه، وحصر هدفه ومقصده على  الترفيه يعد غبنا لرسالته التي تؤسس "ثقافة المتحف" أو "الوعي المتحفي"..  فهو -كما عرفته "منظمة المتاحف العالمية" ICOM، وهي منظمة مهنية دولية  تأسست عام 1948م، وتهدف إلى الارتفاع بمستوى العاملين في المتاحف وتوحيد  جهودهم- "معهد غير تجاري يعمل على خدمة المجتمع وتطويره، يتابع ويعرض جميع  ما يتعلق بالإنسان وبيئته لغرض الدراسة والثقافة والمتعة، ويفتح أبوابه  لعامة الناس ومختلف المستويات".* 

*ومن ثم فالمتحف إحدى وسائل الاتصال،  وهو مؤسسة تعليمية لا تتقيد بسن معينة، ومؤسسة تحافظ على التراث الإنساني  والتاريخي والطبيعي، إضافة إلى الجانب الترفيهي والسياحي، ولذا اهتمت أغلب  الدول بإنشاء المتاحف؛ حفاظا على تاريخها وتراثها.* 
*والمتحف هو  نافذتنا على الماضي، ويمتلك قدرة على توصيل ثقافة الماضي بدرجة قد تعجز  الكتب عن التعبير عنها أو رسمها في ذهن القارئ، فيكفي مثلا مشاهدة تمثال أو  بردية معينة أو آلة قديمة حتى يدرك مشاهدها مدى ما وصل إليه الأقدمون من  تقدم.* 
*وتمتلك مصر عددا كبيرا من المتاحف التي تشكل عنصرا هاما من عناصر الجذب السياحي في مصر منها : -

المتحف المصري* 

*أول  المتاحف المصرية إنشاء سنة (1279هـ= 1863م)، ينفرد بمجموعة أثرية فرعونية  رائعة ويحتوى على ربع مليون قطعة أثرية تحكى تاريخ مصر القديمة ، والمتحف  الجيولوجي سنة (1319هـ= 1901م)، والمتحف القبطي سنة (1326هـ= 1908م).* 
*
متحف الفن الإسلامى* 

*أنشئ  المتحف الإسلامي في عام (1298هـ= 1881م) يضم اندر وأعظم مجموعة من التحف  والاثار والكنوز التى تم ابداعها فى ظل الحضارة الاسلامية ويضم حوالى  ثمانين ألف تحفه من الخزف والفخار والزجاج والبلور الصخرى والنسيج والسجاد  والمعادن والحلى والأخشاب والعاج والأحجار الكريمة .* 
*متحف قصر الجوهرة 
يضم قاعة العرش القديمة وبعض قطع الاثاث من عهد محمد على الى جانب العديد من الاثار الاسلامية .* 
*
متحف قصر المنيل 
بنى  على الطراز العربى وسط حديقة مساحتها 30 فدانا تحوى اشجار ا نادرة ويحتوى  المتحف على مخطوطات أثرية اسلامية ومنسوجات مطرزة بالاضافة إلى مجموعات  نادرة من السجاد والآوانى البلورية والشمعدانات .* 

*
المتحف اليونانى 
يضم  عددا كبيرا من القطع الأثرية ذات القيمة التاريخية الفنية التى يرجع  تاريخها الى عهد ما قبل الميلاد وهو يوجد بمدينة الاسكندرية .* 

*
متحف أسوان* 

*وهو يضم مجموعة من الاثار التى عثر عليها فى أسوان والنوبة ومنها مومياء الكبش المقدس الإله خنوم .* 
*
متحف محمود مختار 
يضم  المتحف أعماله التى استوحاها من الحضارة المصرية القديمة، ومن أهم الآثار  الفنية التى خلفها محمود مختار تمثال نهضة مصر المنحوت من الجرانيت والمقام  فى مواجهة 
جامعة القاهرة .* 

*
متحف الفنون الجميلة 
يضم عددا كبيرا من أعمال النحت والتصوير وفن المعمار .* 

*
متحف محمد محمود خليل 
يضم  إنتاجه من روائع المدرسة التأثيرية الفرنسية ومن أهم مقتنيات المتحف لوحات  التصوير وتماثيل برونزية ومجموعة كبيرة من التحف المعدنية والأوانى  الزجاجية ومجموعة من التحف اليابانية لاكى .* 

*
متحف الفن المصرى 
يضم الفنون التشكيلية الحديثة .* 

*
المتحف القبطى 
من أهم المؤسسات الثقافية التى تحفظ التراث القبطى ويضم المتحف 14 ألف قطعة أثرية تثرى تراث الفن القبطى فى العالم .* 

*
متحف محمود سعيد بالاسكندرية
يضم عددا كبيرا من أعماله فى التصوير التى اكسبته شهرة عالمية فى مجال الفن التشكيلى .* 

*
متحف المجوهرات الملكية بالاسكندرية 
اقيم  بقصر فاطمة الزهراء فى حى زيزنيا وهو تحفة معمارية نادرة رائعة تضم قاعاته  العديد من اللوحات و الزخارف و التماثيل النادرة و كذلك مجموعة من مجوهرات  اسرة محمد على الثمينة النادرة.* 

*
متحف الفنون الجميلة بالاسكندرية 
من  المتاحف الشهيرة في الأسكندرية متحف الفنون الجميلة وبه مجموعة من الأعمال  الفنية , تندرج من الرسوم التي تمثل الحياة الريفية إلى اللوحات السريالية  , وتقام معارض لأعمال الفنانين المعاصرين :مصريين و عالميين بصفة منتظمة  كما يقام كل عامين بينالي الأسكندرية .* 

*ويضم اعمالا من فن النحت و  التصوير و المعمار و يقام به كثير من المعارض للفنانين الاجانب و المصريين  المعاصريين، و تشرف ادارة المتحف على تنظيم بينالى الاسكندرية الذى يقام كل  عامين و يجمع فنون دول حوض البحر المتوسط.* 
*معهد و متحف الاحياء المائية بالاسكندرية* 
*يوجد بمنطقة الانفوشى بجوار قلعة قايتباى و يضم مجموعة نادرة من الاسماك و الاحياء المائية.* 
*
المتحف الحربى
يوجد  داخل قلعة صلاح الدين بالقاهرة وهو يحتوى على نماذج من الأسلحة وملابس  جنود مصر وصور المعارك الحربية التى خاضها الشعب المصرى منذ أيام المماليك  حتى حرب السادس من أكتوبر 1973 .* 

*
المتحف البحرى 
أنشئ داخل قلعة  قايتباى التاريخية بالاسكندرية ويضم فى محتوياته خلاصة التراث الذى قدمته  مصر للانسانية عبر نشاطها الملاحى من قيم حضارية واضافات ثمينة فى ميادين  المعرفة والفنون والنشاط الاقتصادى والتبادل التجارى فضلا عن الأمجاد  البحرية التى سجلتها مصر على العصور وشكلت تراثا قوميا للوطن على الدوام .* 

*متحف العلمين* 
*
يضم  كافة انواع الأسلحة التى استخدمها الألمان والإنجليز فى الحرب العالمية  الثانية وبه نماذج مجسمة وصور المعارك وقادة العمليات من كل دول المحور  والحلفاء كما توجد بعض المتاحف الأخرى مثل : متحف ناجى ومتحف السكك الحديدة  بمبنى محطة مصر وبه أكثر من 100 نموذج لوسائل النقل القديمة والحديثة  ومتحف المنصورة ويقع فى دار ابن لقمان ومتحف دنشواى ومتحف البريد ومتحف  الشمع .* 
*متحف التراث السيناوى*
*
يسعى هذا المتحف الى الحفاظ على التراث المحلى فى محافظة شمال سيناء تجميعا وتوثيقا .* 
*ويضم أقساما متخصصه فى جميع فروع هذا التراث وهى :* 
*•قسم الأدوات الزراعية والتقليدية .* 
*•قسم الأدوات الخشبية والفخارية والنحاسية.* 
*•قسم بيت الشعر البدوي والبيوت العرايشية.* 
*•قسم الإنتاج الحرفي ( الاكلمه / المنسوجات / النول / الأثواب / المطروزات / المشغولات والصناعات المحلية التقليدية) .* 
*•قسم الطب الشعبى.* 
*•قسم الاستماع والمشاهدة ( أفلام/ فيديو / مطبوعات / كروت / مكتبة وثائقية ) . 

المتحف الزراعي المصري* 

*يعتبر  واحد من اكبر المتاحف فى العالم حيث يمثل الزراعة فى العصور القديمة وهو  يتيح لزائره التعرف على تطور الحياة فى الريف المصرى .* 
*يوجد في  محافظة الجيزة -شمال مصر- وفي أحد أحيائها "الدقي" يقع هذا المتحف الضخم،  الذي يضم 7 متاحف كبيرة، وتزيد مساحته عن 30 فدانا (125 ألف متر مربع)،  افتتح منذ أكثر من 60 عاما، كأول متحف زراعي في العالم، ويحوي آلاف  المعروضات التي تتناول تاريخ الزراعة في مصر منذ البدايات الأولى لخطوات  الإنسان على أرض مصر، وحتى عصرنا الحالي.* 
*صدر قرار انشاءه ا في يوم  (18 من جمادى الآخرة 1348هـ=21 من نوفمبر1929م) بإنشاء المتحف الزراعي  المصري بسراي الأميرة "فاطمة إسماعيل" التي وهبتها للجامعة المصرية.* 
*تم  استلام السراي وتجهيزها بما يلائم أن تكون متحفا، وافتتح المتحف في (15 من  ذي القعدة 1356هـ= 16 من يناير 1938م) وأطلق عليه في البداية "متحف فؤاد  الأول الزراعي"، وكان الهدف منه تسجيل وعرض تطور الزراعة المصرية، إذ إن  مصر من البلاد العريقة في المجال الزراعي، ولعب المصري دورا كبيرا في تطوير  الزراعة وابتكار آلاتها.* 
*بلغت مساحة المتحف الزراعي حوالي 30 فدانا  (125 ألف متر مربع)، تشغل منها مباني المتاحف حوالي 20 ألف متر مربع،  وباقي مساحة المتحف حديقة تضم أنواعا متعددة من الأشجار والنباتات النادرة،  والمسطحات الخضراء؛ إضافة إلى حديقتين على الطراز الفرعوني.* 
*يملك  المتحف نوادر قيمة لا توجد في أي مكان في العالم، ومنها نبات انقرض من  الوجود ولا يوجد إلا في المتحف، وهو نبات "البرساء" الذي كان مقدسا عند  الفراعنة، حيث يحتفظ المتحف بأوراق وثمار وساق هذا النبات.* 
*كما يضم  المتحف مجرشا (آله لطحن الحبوب) يرجع تاريخها إلى 15 ألف سنة، ومئات من  الصور الفوتوغرافية، وعددا كبيرا من اللوحات الفنية والماكيتات التي تجعلك  تعيش ماضيها وأنت بين يديها.* 
*يضم المتحف الزراعي –حاليا- سبعة متاحف  تستخدم أحدث وسائل العرض، وبطرق علمية راقية من حيث الإضاءة والهواء  وطريقة العرض، نظرا لأن غالبية المعروضات في المتحف من المواد العضوية التي  تتفاعل مع الرطوبة والضوء، لذلك استخدمت بعض الأجهزة الحديثة لمعالجة بعض  أنواع الأشعة في "فاترينات" العرض، وأجهزة لامتصاص الرطوبة بطرق علمية  دقيقة. وجاء عرض مقتنيات المتحف وفق أسلوب علمي وتاريخي؛ حيث اختيرت  المعروضات لتكمل الصورة التي يحاول كل متحف رسمها أو توصيلها للزائر أو  المتخصص.* 
*متحف الزراعة المصرية القديمة
يعتبر هذا المتحف أحدث  وأهم متحف في العالم يحكي تاريخ الزراعة المصرية من عصر ما قبل التاريخ  وحتى نهاية العصر الفرعوني، وقد أنشئ مبنى جديد لهذا المتحف، وافتتح في (7  من ذي القعدة 1416هـ= 26 من مارس 1996م)، ويتكون من طابقين.* 
*ويضم  المتحف 3 آلاف قطعة أثرية، منها بعض الآثار النادرة للغاية، مثل: نبات  "البرساء" المنقرض، وتابوت لطفل يرجع تاريخه إلى ما قبل الميلاد بـ3 آلاف  سنة، أي قبل نبي الله "موسى" عليه السلام بأكثر من ألف عام، وبقايا عظام  جمل يرجع تاريخها إلى 5 آلاف سنة، وصومعة صغيرة لتخزين الحبوب يرجع تاريخها  إلى 8 آلاف سنة، وتمساح نيلي محنط يبلغ طوله 5 أمتار، ومومياء نادرة  للغاية لغزالة محنطة، وقمح في سنبله يرجع تاريخه إلى أكثر من ألف سنة قبل  نبي الله "يوسف" عليه السلام، وأوراق بردي، وأقلام فرعونية للكتابة على  البردي، وخبز وفطائر، منها كعكة محشوة بالتين من دقيق القمح يرجع تاريخها  إلى 1500 عام قبل الميلاد، ومنسوجات نادرة، منها قطعة من منسوج يسمى "ثوب  الهواء" أو النسيج الملكي الذي يتميز بدقة النسج ونعومته، ويشير الخبير  والمهندس "محمد العقاد" رئيس البحوث بالمتحف إلى أن هذا النسيج كان  الفراعنة يختبرون جودته من خلال تمرير الثوب بأكمله من خلال خاتم، وإلا  تعرض النساج للعقاب.* 
*ويضم المتحف أيضا بعض الرسوم الكاريكاتورية منذ  الفراعنة، ومنشورا ملكيا بتحريم صيد الحيوانات النافعة في مكافحة الآفات  الزراعية، ولعب أطفال قديمة، وسكينا نادرا من الحجر الصوان، ومجموعة نادرة  من السلال، والحبال و"الصنادل" والأواني والمحاصيل. وتوجد بالمتحف قاعة  للديورامات التي تجسد بعض مشاهد الحصاد والزراعة في مصر القديمة. كما أنشئت  أمام المتحف حديقة على الطراز الفرعوني.* 
*
متحف الزراعة في العصر اليوناني والروماني والقبطي والإسلامي
يعرض  هذا المتحف الحلقة الثانية من تطور الزراعة في مصر بعد متحف الزراعة  المصرية القديمة، وهو يغطي فترة تاريخية تمتد من (332ق.م) إلى القرن التاسع  عشر الميلادي. وأمام هذا المتحف حديقة فرعونية، بها حوض ماء به نبات  البردي، ويحوي فئوسا خشبية من العصر الفرعوني، وفئوسا من البرونز من العصر  الروماني، وسلاحا نادرا لمحراث من العصر الإغريقي، وأوانيَ فخارية نادرة  يرجع تاريخ بعضها إلى ما قبل الميلاد، وقربة نادرة كانت تستخدم في استخراج  الزبد من العصر الروماني، وبعض أدوات نسج الكتان القديمة، وجمجمة جاموسة من  العصر الإسلامي؛ إذ إن المسلمين هم الذين أحضروا الجاموس إلى مصر، ومومياء  كلب مكفنة تكفينا رائعا ترجع إلى ما قبل الميلاد، وهيكلا عظميا لكلب محفوظ  في الشمع من الأسرة الأولى (3000ق.م)، وأسماكا محنطة.* 

*
متحف المجموعات العلمية
يعد  هذا المتحف النواة الرئيسية للمتحف الزراعي، وهو قصر الأميرة "فاطمة  إسماعيل"، ويطلق عليه أيضا "متحف الحيوان" و"متحف الشمع"، ويتكون من  طابقين، ويعرض حياة المجتمع الريفي وما يتصل بها من صناعات وعادات ومناسبات  وأزياء، من خلال تماثيل تصور تلك الحياة، وحجرات للأراضي والمياه مثل حجرة  السد العالي وخزان أسوان، ونماذج لأجهزة الحيوان، والأمراض المشتركة بين  الإنسان والحيوان، ومجموعات حشرية، وخرائط متنوعة.* 

*
متحف المملكة النباتية
يشمل  هذا المتحف عروضا لكافة أنواع المحاصيل الحقلية والبستانية، وتم بناء هذا  المتحف وتسلمه سنة (1354هـ= 1935م)، ويتكون من طابقين، وبه حجرات للقمح  والشعير، وبهو الرغيف، وحجرة الذرة، والأرز، والبصل والثوم، والآلات  الزراعية، وصور فوتوغرافية للعمليات الزراعية. أما الطابق العلوي من هذا  المتحف فخصص لنباتات الألياف مثل الكتان، وبهو للبقول والأعلاف، وحجرة لقصب  السكر، والفاكهة، والخضر، ونموذج مجسم للشهور الزراعية المصرية القديمة.* 

*
البهو العربي
افتتح  هذا البهو في (17 من صفر 1381هـ=30 من يوليو 1961م) ويضم مقتنيات من سوريا  حول النشاط الزراعي والريفي، مثل المشغولات اليدوية، والأقمشة، وبعض  اللوحات الزيتية.* 

*
متحف القطن
تم افتتاح هذا المتحف في (24 من  ربيع الآخر 1417هـ= 9 من سبتمبر 1996م) وأشرف على تجهيزه الخبير المهندس  "محمد العقاد". وينفرد هذا المتحف بوجود أندر مجموعة للأصول الوراثية  للأقطان المصرية والأجنبية، وجُهز بأحدث وسائل العرض.* 

*ويتكون هذا  المتحف من طابقين كبيرين، وبه خريطة أصناف القطن المصري التي ظهرت منذ عام  1918، وصور لبعض المشاهير المشتغلين بالقطن، وإحصائيات عن مساحة القطن  ومواعيد زراعته، إضافة إلى 10 صالات عرض كبرى تغطي موضوع القطن تاريخيا  وعلميا، وعدد من المخطوطات عن القطن، منها مخطوط يرجع إلى (79م).* 
*
متحف المقتنيات الأثرية
وهو  ثالث متحف يتم إنشاؤه في المتحف الزراعي في الفترة من 1990 وحتى 2002م،  ويتكون من طابقين ويضم "ماكيتا" مصغرا للمتحف الزراعي، والمتاحف التي  يضمها، وتمثالا للأميرة فاطمة، ومدفعا قديما منذ 1889م، ولوحات نادرة،  وأشغال أرابيسك، ولوحة لجميع مديري المتحف، وعددا من المقتنيات الأثرية  النادرة موزعة على (21) حجرة عرض، وهي تغطي الفترة من العصر الروماني وحتى  القرن العشرين. 

سياحة المهرجانات*

*أهمية سياحة المهرجانات
تنفرد  مصر بإقامة العديد من المهرجانات التى تحظى بإقبال جماهيرى من أهمها  مهرجان الأغنية الدولى الثالث ، المهرجان الدولى لصيد الأسماك فى بورسعيد ،  المهرجان الدولى الأول للفروسية ، سباق ماراثون مصر الدولى الثالث بالأقصر  ، سباق الدراجات سباق رالى للفراعنة ، بطولة الأهرام الدولية للإسكواش .* 
*وتعد  المهرجانات من أهم وسائل الجذب السياحي والإعلامي لما تعود به من عائد  اقتصادي كبير علي الدول المنظمة لهذه المهرجانات وتنفرد مصر بإقامة العديد  من المهرجانات التي تحظي بإقبال جماهيري من أهمها مهرجان السياحة والتسوق . * 
*وسياحة المهرجانات أحد عناصر الترويج السياحي التي ترعاها وزارة  السياحة بهدف تنويع مفردات الجذب السياحي إلى بلادنا ، ويبرز مهرجان  القاهرة الدولي للأغنية متألقاً وسط الأحداث العديدة التي تضمها الأجندة  السياحية المصرية حيث تحرص كل عام على أن تشمل حفلاته نخبة متنوعة من الفن  الراقي في الموسيقى والغناء تتنوع بين ما هو مصري وعربي وأجنبي إرضاء  للأذواق المختلفة للسائحين الوافدين من أنحاء العالم العربي والأجنبي* 
*
سياحة المهرجانات بكفر الشيخ 
بانوراما النيل بكفر الشيخ 
مسرح مفتوح وسط الخضرة و الطبيعة الساحرة و يقام به يومياً أمسيات موسيقية و غنائية و مهرجانات للفنون الشعبية و الآلات النحاسية .* 

*القاعة الخضراء بكفر الشيخ 
و يقام بها العديد من المعارض الفنية المتنوعة و المتجددة ..(فنون تشكيلية زخرفة و نحت..تصوير تحنيط الأشغال اليدوية و الرسم) . 
ارض المعارض بكفر الشيخ 
صرح  سياحى كبير بشارع 51 بتقاطعه مع شارع محمد متولى (صف 4) برأس البر على  مساحة 6000 م2 و يضم 19 قاعة عرض مساحة كل منها 120م2 و مزود بمجموعتى  خدمات.* 
*يقام بها العديد من المعارض المتنوعة سنوياً كما تقام بها العروض الفنية و الشعبية لزوار تلك المعارض.* 
*سياحة المهرجانات بالإسماعيلية 

كرنفال الربيع*

*الذى  يقام سنوياً ليلة شم النسيم: وتشارك فيه جميع الهيئات والمؤسسات والشركات  والأندية والأحياء بعمل عربات زهور تسير فى موكب جميل، وكذلك عروض فنية  للمدارس والفرق الفنية وفرقة الزفة بالمحافظة حيث تعيش المدينة فى مهرجان  له طابع خاص كما تقام بعض المسابقات مثل اختيار (أميرة الفراولة - أجمل  توأم - أجمل تزيين بيض - أجمل تنسيق باقة (زهور..وغيرها ) .* 
*
المهرجان الدولى للفنون الشعبية*

*تشارك  فيه فرق فنية من مختلف دول العالم تعبر عن عادات الشعوب وحضاراتها وتقام  العروض فى نوادى المحافظة كما تقام على مسارح فى الأماكن العامة بالإضافة  إلى بعض العروض التى تقام فى المحافظات المجاورة مثل  (بورسعيد-السويس-القاهرة) .* 
*
مهرجان المسرح التجريبى*

*ويقام بقصر الثقافة وتشارك فيه الفرق المسرحية لمختلف محافظات الجمهورية .* 
*
المهرجان الفنى للمحافظات
يقام أيضاً بقصر الثقافة وتشارك فيه الفرق الفنية من مختلف محافظات الجمهورية* 

*
سياحة السفاري 
تتمتع  مصر بمناطق صحراوية وجبلية عديدة توفر المتعة والمغامرات للسياح هواة  رحلات السفاري وهذا النوع من السياحة يتم توفيره للسياح في جبل سانت  كاترين، جبل موسي ، والواحات الداخلة والخارجة ، والعين السخنة ، حيث يهتم  السياح بمراقبة الحيوانات في الصحراء ، والطيور المهاجرة من مكان إلي آخر ،  كما يتوفر في هذا النوع في الجبال المحيطة بمنطقة شرم الشيخ حيث توفر  شركات السياحة الخيام والمعدات اللازمة للحياة البدوية حتي يمكن للسياح  معايشة هذه الحياة التي تجمع بين البساطة وقوة الطبيعة الجبلية الصحراوية ،  ومدينة سفاجا التي تتميز بسلاسل الجبال والصحراء . 

سياحة السفارى بسيناء
تتمتع  المحافظة بأراضي صحراوية متنوعة تذخر بسلاسل جبلية خلابة مختلفة الألوان  والأشكال بالإضافة إلى وجود العديد من الواحات الرائعة الجمال التي تتخلل  الجبال كواحة فيران والمالحة كما تتمتع بنباتات طبية نادرة مثل الأعشاب  وبعض الحيوانات والطيور البرية المتميزة والنادرة ... كما تصلح صحاري جنوب  سيناء في كثير من مناطقها لإقامة سباقات السيارات والدراجات.* 

*
نويبع* 

*تحتضن  نويبع معظم البحر وبها اماكن عديدة لممارسة رياضات الصحراء , ركوب الجمال و  رحلات السفاري , الغوص. نويبع تقع على بعد 85 كيلومتر شمال دهب بين خليج  العقبة و جبال الصحراء العالية . في الماضي ادت هذة المدينة دورا كبيرا  ومهم للحجاج المسلمين في طريقهم إلى مكة.* 
*وبخلاف المدينة الرئيسية  تنقسم نويبع إلى مركزين , نويبع تارابين ( على بعد كيلومترين شمال للمدينة )  و نويبع مزيانا (سبعة كيلومترات جنوبا) ، وبشكل عام يشتهر هذا المنتجع  الصغير بشواطئه الرائعة.* 
*و تتوفر فى المناطق الجميلة فى سانت كاترين  وجبل موسى والواحات الداخلة والخارجة حيث يهتم السياح بمراقبة الحيوانات  فى الصحراء والطيور المهاجرة من مكان إلى آخر كما يتوافر هذا النوع من  السياحة فى الجبال المحيطة بمنطقة شرم الشيخ حيث توفر شركات السياحة  والخيام والمعدات اللازمة للحياة البدوية حتى يمكن للسياح معايشة هذه  الحياة التى تجمع بين البساطة وقسوة الطبيعة الجبلية الصحراوية . 

سياحة السفاري بالبحر الاحمر 
لرحلات  السفاري بصحراء البحر الأحمر سحر خاص لما تتمتع به من سلسلة الجبال و  رمالها النقية و واحاتها الفريدة و أهلها كذلك. يتم عمل مجموعات للقيام  بهذه الرحلات و تكون وسيلة الإنتقال هي الموموسيكلات المجهزة خصيصا لهذا  الغرض بحيث يكون لهم قائد أو دليد يعلم مسالك الصحراء و يتم عمل حفلات شواء  بالواحات بالتعاون مع أهل الواحة .* 

*
مناطق عمل رحلات السفاري*

*يوجد  العديد من المناطق التي يتم بها عمل رحلات سفاري الصحراء في محافظة البحر  الأحمر. حيث يكون لكل شركة متخصصة بهذا المجال أفرادها و كذلك أماكنها و  اتفاقاتها مع البدو على تنظيم الرحلات و الحفلات المصاحبة. لمزيد من  التفاصيل أنظر شركات و مراكز رحلات سفاري الصحراء بمحافظة البحر الأحمر 

السياحة البيئية والمحميات الطبيعية* :

*
المحميات الطبيعية فى مصر 
وتتميز  البيئة في هذه المحميات بقدرات ومواهب خاصة تتجاوز حدود المناظر الطبيعية  الخلابة وجمال البحر والجبل والصحراء ، ومن المقرر أن السياحة البيئية  ستشهد ميلاد مشروع تحويل البحر الأحمر إلي محمية طبيعية بساحله الطويل الذي  يمتد لأكثر من ألف كيلو متر سوف يكون ثاني أكبر محمية بحرية في العالم وقد  اصبح إنشاء المحميات الطبيعية وحمايتها مطلبا دوليا لما لهذه المحميات  الطبيعية من أهمية في الحفاظ على التنوع البيولوجي الطبيعي ذلك التنوع الذي  يحافظ على استمرارية الحياة على كوكب الأرض .* 

*ويوجد بمصر ( 23 )  محمية حتى تاريخه منها محمية وادي دجلة التي تتعرض لاعتداءات وانتهاكات  تهدد استمرارها كمحمية طبيعية لا يمكن تعويض مكوناتها الفريدة بأي حال من  الأحوال .* 
*
وتشمل نماذج فريدة لتتابع الجيولوجي المكشوف لسجل تاريخي يصل إلى نحو 600 مليون سنة ماضية وهذه المحميات هي :- 

محمية رأس محمد وجزيرتى تيران وصنافير* *
تقع  فى محافظة جنوب سيناء وتبعد عن مدينة شرم الشيخ مسافة 12 كم , وتشتهر  بالشعاب المرجانية و الأسماك الملونة و السلاحف البحرية و الطيور و  الثدييات و الحيوانات البحرية وهى من أجمل مناطق الغطس في العالم .* 

*محمية الزرانيق وسبخة البردويل 
تقع  فى محافظة شمال سيناء على مسافة 25 كم غرب مدينة العريش وهى تمثل أحد  المفاتيح الرئيسية لهجرة الطيور وبها عدد من الطيور , كما تتميز بوجود عدة  بيئات ( مناطق السبخات - الكثبان والغرود الرملية - الأراضي الرطبة ) .* 
*
محمية الأحراش 
تقع  فى محافظة شمال سيناء فى الغرود الرملية على شكل شريط على ساحل البحر  المتوسط من العريش وحتى الحدود الدولية برفح شرقا , وتحتوى على مساحات  كثيفة وأعداد هائلة من الأشجار الاكاسيا والشجيرات والأعشاب مما يجعلها  موردا طبيعيا للمراعى والأخشاب ومأوى للحيوانات والطيور ومصدرا لتثبيت  الكثبان الرملية والمياه فى التربة .* 

*
محمية العميد 
تقع فى  محافظة مطروح على الساحل الشمالى الغربى على بعد 3 كم غرب مدينة الإسكندرية  وحوالى 200 كم إلى الشرق من مدينة مطروح , وتتميز بوجود غطاء نباتى متنوع  لنباتات طبية ونباتات خشبية كما ان بها أنواعا من الحيوانات وأعداداً من  الطيور والحشرات والقواقع .* 

*
محميات علبة الطبيعية 
تقع فى محافظة  البحر الأحمر فى الجزء الجنوبى الشرقى من الصحراء الشرقية وتشتهر بتباين  الأنظمة البيئية والتنوع فى النباتات و الحيوانات و الطيور و الزواحف .* 

*
محمية سالوجا وغزال 
تقع  فى محافظة أسوان فى مجرى نهر النيل على بعد حوالى 3كم شمال خزان أسوان  وتتميز بالكساء الخضرى وهى مأوى لطيور مقيمة وزائرة ومهاجرة .* 

*
محمية سانت كاترين 
تقع  فى محافظة جنوب سيناء على هضبة مرتفعة تحيط بها جبال شاهقة , وهى من أهم  مناطق السياحة الدينية حيث يوجد بها دير سانت كاترين وكنيسته ومكتبته ومسجد  داخل الدير يرجع الى العصر الفاطمى ومقام النبى صالح والنبى هارون ووادى  الراحة ووادى الأربعين وجبال موسى وعباس والصفصافة وبها أعلى قمة جبلية فى  مصر ( جبل كاترين وارتفاعه 2637 متراً), كما يوجد بها عدد من النباتات  والحيوانات والطيور .* 

*
محمية أشتوم الجميل 
تقع فى محافظة بور  سعيد على مسافة 7 كم غرب مدينة بور سعيد على الطريق الساحلى , أما جزيرة  تنيس فتقع داخل بحيرة المنزلة على مسافة 7 كم إلى الجنوب الغربى من مدينة  بور سعيد , وتشمل تل تنيس الأثرى وحفائر آثار من العصر الأيوبي . وتتميز  المحمية بوجود نظم بيئية متنوعة وتعتبر محطة للطيور المهاجرة وبها أنواع من  الأسماك .* 

*
محمية بحيرة قارون 
تقع فى محافظة الفيوم فى الجزء  الشمالى الغربى لوادى الريان وهى من اقدم البحيرات الطبيعية فى العالم  والمتبقية من بحيرة موريس القديمة , وبها تكوينات جيولوجية هامة ونباتات  متنوعة وحفريات قديمة مثل حفرية اقدم قرد فى العالم , كما تحتوى على آثار  فرعونية ورومانية , ويوجد بالبحيرة عدد من الأسماك .* 

*
محمية وادى الريان 
تقع  فى محافظة الفيوم فى الجزء الجنوبى الغربى من الفيوم , ويتكون وادى الريان  من البحيرة العليا والبحيرة السفلى و منطقة الشلالات التى تصل بين  البحيرتين ومنطقة عيون الريان جنوب البحيرة السفلى ومنطقة جبل الريان وهى  المحيطة بالعيون ومنطقة جبل المدورة بالقرب من البحيرة السفلى ويتميز وادى  الريان ببيئة صحراوية متكاملة من كثبان رملية وعيون طبيعية وحياة نباتية  وحيوانات برية كما يوجد أنواع من الطيور .* 

*
محمية وادى العلاقى 
تقع  فى محافظة أسوان على بعد 180 كم جنوب شرق أسوان , ويمتد الوادى بطول 275  كم وبمتوسط عرض واحد كم وتهدف المحمية إلى الحفاظ على المصادر الوراثية  للنباتات والحيوانات والطيور . وتتميز المحمية بأنها منطقة للبحوث العلمية  ويوجد بها عدد من النباتات ومن الثدييات , كما أن بها عدداً من الطيور  وبعضاً من الزواحف والفقاريات .* 

*
محمية وادى الاسيوطى 
تقع فى  محافظة أسيوط فى المنطقة الجنوبية لدلتا الوادى بمنطقة الغريب , وتعتبر هذه  المحمية بمثابة محطة لتربية وإكثار الحيوانات والنباتات البرية المهددة  بالانقراض . وتتميز المحمية باحتوائها على الأصول الوراثية المهددة  بالانقراض للنباتات الطبية والعطرية .* 

*
محمية قبة الحسنة 
تقع فى  محافظة الجيزة على طريق القاهرة / الإسكندرية الصحراوى , وتتميز بتركيب  جيولوجى معقد وهو جزء من تركيب أبى رواش يرجع إلى العصر الكريتاوى مكونا  سلسلة من القباب والمقعرات . وللمحمية أهمية لدارسى علم الجيولوجيا كم ان  بها نبات سلسولا باكوا وهو من النباتات الشجيرية القزمية وله أهمية رعوية . * 

*
محمية الغابة المتحجرة 
تقع فى محافظة القاهرة على بعد 18 كم  شرق مدينة المعادى وشمال طريق القطامية / العين السخنة . وتتكون من طبقات  رسوبية من الرمل والحصى والطفلة والخشب المتحجر , وهذه الرواسب غنية ببقايا  جذوع وسيقان الأشجار الضخمة المتحجرة يبلغ عمرها حوالى 35 مليون سنة ,  وتعتبر المنطقة أثرا جيولوجيا نادرا لا يوجد له مثيل فى العالم .* 

*
محمية كهف وادى سنور 
تقع  فى محافظة بنى سويف على بعد 70 كم جنوب شرق مدينة بنى سوبف وتتميز بوجود  تراكيب جيولوجية تعرف بالصواعد والهوابط من الالباستر تكونت عبر ملايين  السنين , ويرجع عمرها إلى حوالى 60 مليون سنة , وترجع أهمية الكهف إلى ندرة  هذه التكوينات الطبيعية كما أنها تمثل أهمية كبرى للباحثين .* 

*
محمية نبق* 

*تقع  فى محافظة جنوب سيناء فى المنطقة المحصورة بين طابا وشرم الشيخ ووادى أم  عدوى , وتتميز بالشعاب المرجانية والكائنات البحرية وحشائش البحر والصحارى ,  كما يوجد بها عدد من الحيوانات والطيور المهاجرة والمقيمة .* 
*
محمية أبو جالوم 
تقع  فى محافظة جنوب سيناء على الطريق بين شرم الشيخ وطابا بمنطقة تسمى وادى  الرساسة . وتتميز المحمية بطبوغرفية خاصة حيث أن الجبال تقترب من الشاطئ  وتحتوى على أنظمة بيئية متنوعة من الشعاب المرجانية والكائنات البحرية  وحشائش البحر والصحارى والجبال التى تزخر بالحيوانات والطيور والنباتات  البرية مما يجعلها منطقة جذب سياحى .* 

*
محمية طابا 
تقع فى محافظة  جنوب سيناء فى المنطقة الجنوبية الغربية لمدينة طابا وتتميز بالتكوينات  الجيولوجية والمواقع الأثرية التى يصل عمرها إلى حوالى 5000 سنة , بالإضافة  إلى الحياة البرية النادرة والمناظر الطبيعية البديعة و التراث التقليدى  للبدو المقيمين . وتضم المحمية تراكيب جيولوجية وكهوفاً وممرات جبلية وشبكة  من الوديان وبعضاً من العيون الطبيعية وعدداً من الثدييات و الطيور  النادرة وأنواعاً من الزواحف والنباتات .* 

*
محمية البرلس 
تقع  بمحافظة كفر الشيخ شمال شرق فرع رشيد وتتصل البحيرة بنهر النيل عبر قنال  برمبال وبالبحر المتوسط عبر بوغاز البرلس وينتشر بالبحيرة حوالى 28 جزيرة ,  وهى ثانية اكبر البحيرات الطبيعية فى مصر وتتعدد بها مصادر التنوع  البيولوجى . ويسود البحيرة عدد من البيئات وعلى سواحلها توجد الكثبان  الرملية المرتفعة , وهذه البيئات تعتبر مكانا طبيعيا للنباتات البرية  والمائية واستقبال الطيور الهاجرة .* 

*محميات جزر نهر النيل 144 جزيرة 
تشير  الدراسات إلى أن جزر نهر النيل بمحافظات مصر المختلفة عددها ( 144 ) جزيرة  تقع فى 818 قرية ونجع ومركز داخل 15 محافظة ومدينة الأقصر ( أسوان - قنا -  سوهاج - أسيوط - المنيا - بنى سويف - الجيزة - القاهرة - القليوبية -  المنوفية - الغربية - كفر الشيخ - البحيرة - الدقهلية - دمياط ) . وهذه  الجزر موزعة من أسوان حتى قناطر الدلتا ( 55 جزيرة ) , وفرع رشيد ( 30  جزيرة ) , وفرع دمياط ( 19 جزيرة ) وتبلغ مساحة الجزر حوالى 155 كم2 ,  ويوجد على تلك الجزر كائنات حية من الحيوانات والنباتات البرية التى يجب  الحفاظ عليها .* 
*
محمية وادى دجلة 
تقع فى محافظة القاهرة شرق  مدينة المعادى بالصحراء الشرقية , ويعتبر من الأودية الهامة التى تمتد من  الشرق إلى الغرب بطول حوالى 30 كم , وهذا الوادى غنى بالحفريات , وبه  شلالات دجلة فى بعض الأماكن التى تكونت نتيجة عوامل النحر وبالمنطقة مجموعة  من الكهوف تسكنها الخفافيش . ويضم الوادى مجموعة من الحيوانات وأنواع من  الطيور المقيمة والمهاجرة وحياة نباتية بأنواع متباينة ويتميز الوادى  بطبيعة جغرافية معينة ومظاهر جمالية فريدة وهو يمثل أهمية تعليمية وتثقيفية  وترويحية* 

*السياحة البيئية بمحافظه الفيوم* 
*إلتقت بيئات  الفيوم الطبيعية بأنواعها الثلاث ( الساحلية - الزراعية - الصحراوية ) معا  فى تناغم جميل على أرض الفيوم فرسم بذلك صورة رائعة لا تتوفر إلا في الفيوم  ، خاصة إذا كانت فى إطار من النقاء البيئى والمناخ والموقع المميز على خط  السير السياحى القريب من العاصمة ، مع توفر آثار الحضارات القديمة التى  عاشت فى الفيوم وتركت آثارها على أرضها منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى الأن .* 

*
مناطق ساحلية*

*تشكل  البيئة الساحلية فى الفيوم عنصر جذب أساسى للسياحة فى الفيوم حيث تشكل  المناطق الساحلية نسبة 8% من مساحة أراضى الفيوم ، وتمتاز بوجود بحيرتين  أحدهما هى بحيرة قارون و هى واحدة من البحيرات الطبيعية التى تنضم إلى  التراث الطبيعى العالمى ، والثانية بحيرات وادى الريان الصناعية ثم ترعة  بحر يوسف ، ولكل بحيرة من هذه البحيرات عبقها الخاص والحياة البرية والنشاط  السكانى على ضفتيها وأنواع أسماكها المتميزة .* 
*
ومن معالم البيئة الساحلية:
بحيرة قارون
تبعد  20 كم عن الفيوم ، و 80 كم عن القاهرة ، وتعتبر من الآثار الطبيعية  القديمة باعتبارها البقية الباقية من بحيرة موريس القديمة وتبلغ مساحتها 53  ألف فدان ويتراوح عمقها بين 5 متر فى الشرق إلى 12 م فى الغرب ، ويتاح  فيها فرصة مزاولة الرياضات المائية وصيد الأسماك ومراقبة الطيور ، حيث تأتى  إليها مجموعة من الطيور المهاجرة كل عام ، وأهم فترة للصيد بالسنارة هى  الفترة من يونيه إلى سبتمبر ، وأهم أنواع الأسماك فى بحيرة قارون ( الموسى -  الطوبار - البورى - الحفار - البلطى - الدنيس ) . . ويقع على ساحلها  الجنوبى مجموعة من المنشأت والقرى السياحية مثل ( فندق أوبرج الفيوم - فندق  بانوراما شكشوك - قرية الواحة السياحية - كافيتريا اللؤلؤة - كافيتريا  بلاج البحيرة ) .. وعلى الساحل الشمالى توجد آثار فرعونية ويونانية  ورومانية تتمثل فى ( قصر الصاغة ) .* 

*وادى الريان
هى مجموعة  بحيرات صناعية حديثة تبلغ مساحتها 30 ألف فدان ، وتعتبر إحدى المحميات  الطبيعية بالفيوم ، وتشتهر بشلالاتها وعيونها الطبيعية ومجموعاتها النباتية  وتكويناتها الجيولوجيه المتعددة ، و أهم أنواع الأسماك التى تعيش فيها (  قشر البياض - البياض - البورى - البلطى - المبروك - الحنشان - القراميط )  .. كما تؤمها مجموعات من الطيور المهاجرة مما يتيح رياضه مراقبه الطيور ب،  الإضافه الى رياضيات السفارى .. ويمكن الوصول إليها عن طريق ( الفيوم -  القاهرة ) المزدوج إلى شكشوك ، ثم طريق قوته الساحلى والإنحراف يساراً من  منطقة تونس إلى بحيرات وادى الريان وفقاً للعلامات الإرشاديه القائمة  بالمنطقة .* 
*السياحة البيئة الساحلية بالفيوم* 
*إلتقت بيئات  الفيوم الطبيعية بأنواعها الثلاث ( الساحلية - الزراعية - الصحراوية ) معا  فى تناغم جميل على أرض الفيوم فرسم بذلك صورة رائعة لا تتوفر إلا في الفيوم  ، خاصة إذا كانت فى إطار من النقاء البيئى والمناخ والموقع المميز على خط  السير السياحى القريب من العاصمة ، مع توفر آثار الحضارات القديمة التى  عاشت فى الفيوم وتركت آثارها على أرضها منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى الأن وهو ما  يتيح الاستمتاع بانواع خاصة من السياحات منها :- . 
•سياحة مراقبة الطيور المهاجرة .* 
*•سياحة صيد الطيور وفقاً لقواعد البيئة .* 
*•سياحة صيد الأسماك بالسنارة .* 
*
الحياة البرية فى محميات الفيوم الطبيعية* 
*
الطيور المهاجرة* 
*تتميز  محيات الفيوم الطبيعية فى بحيرتى قارون ووادى الريان بوجود أنواع من  الطيور المقيمة والمهاجرة التى يكثر توافدها خلال فصل الشتاء وتتوفر بذلك  سياحة مراقبة الطيور وسياحة صيد الطيور وفقاً للقواعد والمناطق والأنواع  التى تحددها البيئة ، وأهم أنواع الطيور المهاجرة فى الفيوم ( الخضراوى -  الكوركى - الزرقاوى - البجع - الشاعر - الوداد - الفو - القطى - الغطيس -  البلسان - الصقور النادرة ) .* 
*
الحياة البرية*

*لأن الفيوم  تحيطها الصحراء من كل جانب لذلك فإنها غنية بمكوناتها النباتية والحيوانية  التى تعيش فى الصحراء وخاصة الغزال الأبيض النادر .* 
*المناطق الريفية*
*إشتهرت  الفيوم بأنها واحة الصحراء وأنها سويسرا الشرق ، وأنها الجنة الوارقة  الظلال ، حيث تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة فى الفيوم 26%من مساحة الفيوم ، ويصل  عدد العاملين بالزراعة فيها إلى 67% من عدد السكان وتجود فيها أنواع من  المحاصيل والفواكه الشهيرة ، كما تشتهر بالطبيعة الرائعة والهدوء المحبب  والصناعات البيئية المتميزة والفولكلور الأصيل .. وكان لتدرج أراضى الفيوم  ووقوعها تحت مستوى سطح البحر أثره الكبير فى ظهور الهدارات على مجرى بحر  يوسف ، فكانت ذات منظر أخاذ للسياحة وذات فائدة للزراعة حيث دارت عليها  السواقى والطواحين بدفع المياه وولدت منها الكهرباء عند هدارات العزب .* 

*العيون الطبيعيه ( عين السيليين ) ، (عين الشاعر )

عين السيليين 

عين الشاعر* 

*عيون  طبيعيه ، حدائق ، هدارات وطواحين مياه وأبراج حمام ، وبها مجموعة من  المناطق السياحيه منها ( شاليهات السيليين - كافيتريا زهرة الشاطئ -  كافيتريا عين الشاعر - كافيتريا دوار القرية ) وتبعد عن مدينة الفيوم  بحوالى 9 كم .* 
*
بحر يوسف* 

*هو إسم ترعة بحر يوسف التى تمد  الفيوم بالمياه بإتصالها المباشر بالنيل عند ديروط وتتخد فى الفيوم شكلاً  ملخصاً للنيل بواديه ودلتاه التى تصب فى بحيرة قارون ، كما أنها هى الشريان  الذى كان له الفضل فى إعمار الفيوم وإنتشار الحياه على جانبيه .* 
*
سواقي الهدير* 

*تنفرد  الفيوم بوجود سواقي الهدير وهى آلة رى قديمة تدور بقوة دفع المياه من  الهدارات ، وهى تعتبر آله رى تعمل طوال العام وتصنع من خشب الشجر المحلى ..  ويوجد بالفيوم حوالي 200 ساقية منتشرة فى الحقول على المجارى المائية فة  مواقع الهدارات ، ولا يوجد هذا النوع من السواقى فى مصر إلا في الفيوم ..  وقد إتخذت الفيوم الساقية شعاراً لها عرفاناً بدورها الهام فى رى الأراضى  الزراعية ويمكن الوصول إليها ويمكن مشاهدتها بميدان قارون بمدينة الفيوم .* 
*
البيئة الصحراوية* 

*الفيوم  قريبة الشبه بالواحة ، حيث تحوطها الصحراء من كل جانب عدا نقطة إتصالها  بالنيل .. لذا فإن الصحراء تمثل 62% من مساحتها وهى غنية بنباتها  وتكويناتها الجيولوجية وجبالها وتلالها وصحراءها وأوديتها وعيونها الطبيعية  وطيورها وحيواناتها البرية النادرة ، وقد أعلنت الصحراء الواقعة شمال  بحيرة قارون وحول بحيرات وادى الريان محميات طبيعية نظرا لإحتواءها على  مكونات بيئية وطبيعية نادرة .* 
*وتتيح سياحة الصحراء فى الفيوم سياحة  السفارى والسياحة الرياضية والسياحه العلاجية والسياحة البيئية والسياحة  الثقافية لزيارة مواقع الحفريات القديمة لآثار ماقبل الإنسان وقبل التاريخ و  الآثار الفرعونية واليونانية الرومانية بالمنطقة .* 
*
بحيرة قارون 
تقع  بحيرة قارون فى الجزء الشمالى الغربى للمحافظة الفيوم وتعد من أقدم  البحيرات الطبيعية فى العالم وهى البقية الباقية من بحيرة موريس القديمة ،  وتتميز هذه المحمية بوجود تكوينات جيولوجية هامة علمياً وتاريخياً ، وبها  مجموعات نباتية متنوعة ، وتتوافد إليها الكثير من الطيور المهاجرة والمقيمة  ، وقد تم إكتشاف حفريات ثديية بالمحمية يرجع عمرها إلى حوالى 10 مليون سنة  ، كما ظهرت فيها حفريات أقدم قرد فى العالم وبعض الأشجار المتحجرة ، ويوجد  بها بعض المناطق الأثرية الفرعونية والرومانية والقبطية مثل ( منطقة  الكنائس - معبد الصاغة - معبد قصر قارون - ) وكذلك يوجد بها بعض الحفريات  النباتية والحيوانية .* 

*
وادى الريان* 

*يقع فى الجزء الجنوبى  الغربى لمحافظة الفيوم ويتكون وادى الريان من البحيرة العليا ، والبحيرة  السفلى ، ومنطقة الشلالات التى تصل بين البحيرتين ، ومنطقة عيون الريان  جنوب البحيرة السفلى ، ومنطقة جبل الريان وهى المنطقة المحيطة بالعيون ،  ومنطقة جبل المدورة التى تقع بالقرب من البحيرة السفلى .* 
*ويتميز  وادى الريان ببيئته الصحراوية المتكاملة بما فيها من كثبان رملية وعيون  طبيعية وحياه نباتية مختلفة وحيوانات متنوعة وكذلك الحفريات البحرية ، كما  تعتبر منطقة الشلالات من مناطق الرياضات البحرية المختلفة .. ويوجد  بالمحمية 15 نوعاً من الحيوانات البرية أهمها ( الغزال الأبيض - الغزال  المصرى - ثعلب الفنك - ثعلب الرمل - الذئب ) كما توجد بها عدة أنواع من  الصقور* 
*
محميات الطبيعية بالبحر الاحمر*
*محمية غابات المنجاروف بالبحر الاحمر
•و تقع هذه المحمية بين خطي عرض 22 - 27 و خطي طول 23 - 37 .* 
*•ويوجد بها غابات ينمو فيها العديد من السلاحف و النباتات النادرة .* 
*
محمية أبرق*
*الموقع: تقع بين خطي عرض 23 - 35 و خطي طول 30 - 34 .* 
*•الخواص: يوجد بها العديد من السهول و الهضاب حيث تنمو الحيوانات و النباتات النادرة .* 
*
محمية الدويب*
*الموقع: تقع بين خطي عرض 22 - 23 و خطي طول 35 - 36 . 
•الخواص :تحتوي في سهولها على العديد من النباتات البحرية و الحيوانات النادرة .* 
*محمية جبل علبة*
*الموقع: تقع بين خطي عرض 10 - 22 و خطي طول 22 - 36 .* 
*•الخواص:  و هي تحتوي على جبل علبة الذي يرتفع فوق سطح البحر 1437 متر و تغطيه  الغابات و الأشجار و تكثر فيه النباتات و الطيور و الحيوانات النادرة . 
محمية وادي الجمال*
*•الموقع: تقع منطقة وادي الجمال من 6 إلى 40 كم جنوب مرسى علم وهي محمية طبيعية جديدة بعد انتهاء الإجراءات القانونية .* 
*•قم بتحميل خريطة المحميات الطبيعية بالمحافظة .* 
*
محمية الزارنيق بالبردويل*
*تنتمي  محمية الزرانيق للاراضى الرطبة بحوض البحر المتوسط وتشغل مساحة 250كم2  بالجزء الشرقى لبحيرة البردويل وتقع على مسافة 35 كم غرب مدينة العريش  و120كم من قناة السويس ، وتضم المحمية : بحيرة الزرانيق والجزر الرملية  داخلها وامتداد الحاجز الرملى الذى يفصلها عن البحر المتوسط شمالا حيث تتصل  ببوغازى الزرانيق وأبو صلاح وتقع المحمية فى نطاق محيط الاراضى الرطبة  شرقاً وجنوباً كما يقع فى نطاقها موقعين أثريين هما : الفلوسيات والخوينات  وتستقبل محمية الزرانيق نحو 270 نوعا من أنواع الطيور المهاجرة من أوروبا  واسيا فى مواسم هجراتها نحو أفريقيا، ومن هذه الطيور: الشرشير/ البجع  الأبيض / البشاروش / البلشون / الطيور الخواضة / النوارس / الخطافات/  السمان / المرعى / الابالق ، كما تعيش 7 أنواع من الطيور المقيمة أقامة  دائمة منها: المكاء / النكات / أبو الرؤوس السكندرى / الخطاف الصغير .* 
*وتتنوع  الحياة البرية فى المحمية حيث تنتشر فى مياه بحيرتها الأسماك والكائنات  البحرية الدقيقة وحشائش البحر وينمو على رمالها نحو 155 نوعا من النباتات  والأعشاب الرعوية والطبيعية ( مثل: الثمام / السبط / العادر / الرتم /  المتنان / الغردق / ذقن الجن)، وتعيش فى نطاق المحمية كائنات برية من بينها  19 نوعا من الثدييات ( كاليربوع والقنافد وثعلب الفنك وقط الرمال ) و24  نوعاً من الزواحف (مثل : سحلية الرمال / السقنقور/ الدفان / قاضى الجبل /  الحرباء / الورل / الحية القرعاء) بالاضافة الي السلحفاه البرية المصرية ،  كما تعد المحمية أهم مواقع لتكاثر السلحفاه البرمائية بنوعيها: الخضراء  وكبيرة الرأس.* 
*ولقد تم إدراج محمية الزرانيق ضمن قائمة رامسار  العالمية ، ويجرى حاليا تنفيذ مشروع صيانة الاراضى الرطبة والمناطق  الساحلية بحوض البحر المتوسط ويهدف المشروع إلي تحقيق التنمية المستدامة فى  نطاق المحمية من خلا ل التوفيق بين مصالح السكان المحليين واعتبارات  الحفاظ على الطبيعة بالمحمية، وتقدم المحمية مجموعة من الخدمات منها أمكان  التخييم وأكشاك المراقبة ويوجد بالمحمية متحف وقاعة مؤتمرات.* 
*
مجموعة من الواحات*

*تستخدم  كلمة واحة في الغالب لوصف المكان الذي تنسى هموم الحياة اليومية ومشاقها  وتسترخي وتستريح لتجدد نشاطك . ينطبق هذا الوصف على واحات مصر , اذ أنها  ملاذ ذو جو نقي يلجأ الانسان إليه هرباً من متاعب الحياة العصرية , كما أن  بها مظاهر حضارية وسط الصحراء . وتحيط الرمال والسماء بها من كل جانب  فيتلاشى الاحساس بالزمن وما يرتبط به من توتر , وهذا شيء نادر في هذا الزمن  . وقد تعايش الانسان والطبيعة هنا منذ العصر الحجري , إلا أن النجوم  والتكوينات الصخرية والكثبان الرملية تتحدى حسابات الإنسان للزمن ولا تتأثر  بها. تمتاز الواحات المصرية بأنها أكثر واحات العالم تنوعاً , فلكل منها  طابعها الخاص وحيثما أقمت فإنك تستمتع بالهدوء الذي تتسم به حياة البدو ,  وأشجار النخيل وأبراج الحمام . وإذا كنت تبحث عن الإثارة والمغامرة فعليك  أن تستكشف عظمة الصحراء وجلالها بركوب الجمال أو القيام برحلات السفاري  بواسطة سيارات الجيب وقضاء ليلتك متأملا نجوم السماء المتلألئة , أو الغطس  صباحاً في العيون الفسفورية الساخنة بمياهها وتربتها ذات الخواص العلاجية  العديدة .* 
*و تتوفر فى المناطق الجميلة فى سانت كاترين وجبل موسى  والواحات الداخلة والخارجة حيث يهتم السياح بمراقبة الحيوانات فى الصحراء  والطيور المهاجرة من مكان إلى آخر كما يتوافر هذا النوع من السياحة فى  الجبال المحيطة بمنطقة شرم الشيخ حيث توفر شركات السياحة والخيام والمعدات  اللازمة للحياة البدوية حتى يمكن للسياح معايشة هذه الحياة التى تجمع بين  البساطة وقسوة الطبيعة الجبلية الصحراوية* 
*
اكتشاف 11 مومياء في الواحات البحرية بمصر
اكتشف  علماء الآثار المصريون العاملون في الواحات البحرية بمدينة الباويطي 11  مومياء جديدة، من بينها مومياء لطفل يبلغ من العمر ثلاث سنوات.* 

*كما  وجد قناعا ذهبيا يجسد حالة البكاء كان موضوعا على وجه الطفل, مما يؤكد أن  والدي الطفل اللذين دفنا معه قد توفيا قبله. وأشار حواس إلى أن أهمية هذا  الاكتشاف تكمن في الأقنعة المثبتة على وجه المومياوات المستخرجة.* 
*وهي  المرة الأولى التي يعثر المنقبون المصريون فيها على مومياوات تجسد تعابير  الوجوه. وقال إن تاريخ المومياوات المكتشفة يرجع إلى 1800 عام خلت,  وبالتحديد الحقبة الإغريقية الرومانية. ويعتقد أن مدينة الموتى المكتشفة في  الواحات البحرية تضم عشرة آلاف مومياء, اكتشف منها 300 حتى الآن.* 
*وتمثل  المومياوات الـ 11 المستخرجة أفراد عائلة واحدة, مثبت على جميعها أقنعة  تجسد صورة المومياء في آخر لحظة من حياتها. إذ يجسد أحد الأقنعة وجه امرأة  مزين بألوان التجميل، وعيناها مكحلتان بخطين عريضين مما يثبت أن تلك  العائلة غنية.* 
*وفي المنطقة المجاورة لقبر العائلة وجد الباحثون  تابوت والدي حاكم الواحات البحرية اللذين دفنا قبل خمسمائة عام من ميلاد  السيد المسيح. ويعود تاريخ جميع المومياوات المكتشفة إلى الأسرة الفرعونية  السادسة والعشرين.* 
*وتغطي مقبرة الواحات البحرية مساحة قدرها ميلين  مربعين, ويعود تاريخها إلى 330 و400 سنة قبل الميلاد. وقد دفنت تلك  المومياوات عندما كان يسكن في المدينة حوالي 500 ألف نسمة, في حين بلغ  تعداد سكان مصر في تلك الفترة سبعة ملايين شخص. 

المحميات الطبيعية باسوان 
محمية جزر سالوجا وغزال
تقع هذه المحمية داخل نهر النيل على بعد حوالي 3 كم شمال خزان أسوان وتعد بيئة فريدة ومتميزة بكسائها الأخضر الطبيعي.* 

*كما  أنها مأوى لطيور كثيرة نادرة مقيمة وزائرة ومهاجرة، كما تتميز هذه المحمية  بوجود حوالي 94 نوعا من النباتات، وتم حصر أكثر من 60 نوعا من الطيور  النادرة والمهددة بالانقراض، وبعضها سجلتها آثار القدماء المصريين مثل أبو  منجل الأسود. ومن الطيور المهددة بالانقراض: العقاب السنارية ودجاجة الماء  الأرجواني التي لها فائدة كبيرة في تطهير البيئة من الآفات الزراعية ومن  البقايا المتحللة.* 
*ومن بين الطيور المقيمة والزائرة: الواق والهدهد والأوز المصري والوروار وعصفور الجنة والبلبل وغيرها.* 
*
محمية وادي العلاقي
تقع  هذه المحمية على بعد 180 كم شرق أسوان، ويمتد الوادي بطول 275 كم وبمتوسط  عرض واحد كم، وتتميز هذه المحمية بأنها تعد منطقة خصبة للبحوث العلمية  الأساسية وبخاصة تلك المتعلقة بدراسات الجيولوجيا والحيوان والنبات، وقد تم  تسجيل حوالي 92 نوعا من النباتات دائمة الخضرة والحولية مثل: الكلخ  والحنظل والسينامكي والسواك وغيرها. و15 نوعا من الثدييات مثل: الجمال  والماعز والحمار البري والغزلان والضباع وغيرها.* 

*كما تعيش بها 16  نوعا من الطيور المقيمة مثل: الحباري والصقور والحجل والرخمة والعقاب والبط  والنعام وغيره. وذلك بالإضافة إلى بعض أنواع من الزواحف مثل: الحيات  والعقارب، كما تتميز بعدد كبير من اللافقاريات التي يعيش معظمها تحت  الشجيرات مثل: النمل والخنافس التي لها دور هام في التوازن البيئي وخصوبة  التربة، وقد تم تضمين هذه المحمية تحت قائمة محميات المحيط الحيوي تحت  إشراف منظمة اليونسكو.* 
*كما تهدف المحمية إلى الحفاظ على المصادر  الوراثية للنباتات والحيوانات والطيور، والتأكيد على التنمية المتواصلة  المبنية على أسس بيئية سليمة.* 
*
محمية علبة الطبيعية
يقع جبل علبة  (1437 مترا) في أقصى الركن الجنوبي الشرقي لمصر، ويتميز بأنه يواجه الرياح  الشمالية المحملة بالرطوبة التي تتكاثف في شكل ضباب على المنحدرات الجبلية  العالية ذات المناخ البارد، مما سمح بوجود أشجار عديدة منها شجرة الأنبت  التي لا يوجد منها خارج منطقة علبة في الصحراء المصرية..!* 

*وتكثر في  الوديان أشجار بلح اللالوب بوفرة، والتي تعد ثمارها ذات فائدة طبية عالية،  أيضا نجد أشجار السيال في كثافة غير عادية أكثر شبها بالغابة المفتوحة،  ويعيش على هذه الأشجار الكثيفة طائر دقناش وردي الصدر وهو طائر مقيم ولا  يتواجد بمصر إلا في منطقة علبة..!* 
*
محمية رأس محمد*

*تقع عند  التقاء خليج السويس وخليج العقبة فى الجزء الجنوبى من سيناء على بعد نحو 12  كيلو متر من شرم الشيخ وتشتمل على امثلة لاهم المعالم الجيولوجية فى سيناء  ، وهى تعتبر اجمل مناطق الغوص فى العالم لوجود حفريات بها ترجع إلى 75 الف  عام اضافة إلى ثرائها بالشعب المرجانية والاحياء البرية.وقد تم تحويل  منطقة رأس محمد إلى محمية طبيعية عام 1982. 
1.مطار القاهرة الدولي ( صالتي وصول )* 
*2.الإسكندريه : مطار النزهة* 
*3.الأقصر , صعيد مصر* 
*4.أسوان , صعيد مصر* 
*5.الغردقه , البحر الأحمر* 
*6.شرم الشيخ , جنوب سيناء* 
*

مطار القاهرة**
هو  المطار الأكثر ازدحامًا في مصر ويمكن الوصول اليه برحلات مباشرة من معظم  المطارات الرئيسية فى افريقيا ،واسيا،وامريكا الشماليه ،والمدن الاوربيه ،  إنّها الطريقة المثلى لدخول مصر والتمتع برؤية المناظر المدهشة للقاهرة  والنيل واهرامات الجيزة من الطائرة.* 

*من المطار :* 
*
يمكنك  بالقاهرة ان تستخدم الليموزين ،التاكسي ، والحافلة ، تكلفة استخدام التاكسي  تعود إلى المسافة التى ستستقلها وعدد الركاب والامتعة وعلى مهارات التفاوض  ايضا.* 
*إذا استخدمت التاكسي فإن تكلفة الرحلة تتراوح بين 40 إلى 45  جنيه (لكل رحلة ليس لكل فرد) كما ان ذلك ايضا يعتمد على مهارات المساومة.* 
*ويتوافر  باصات ومينى باصات من المطار حيث تقل الزوار إلى ميدان التحرير ،  المهندسين والاهرام والجيزة ، لكن يفضل عدم استقلال الباصات الحكومية فهى  غالبا ما تكون مزدحمة اكثر من اللازم.* 
*الطريق الى مصر - بحرًا* 
*موانئ مصر الرئيسية
1.الاسكندريه ،البحر المتوسط* 
*2.بورسعيد , البحر المتوسط* 
*3.دمياط , البحر المتوسط* 
*4.السويس , خليج السويس* 
*5.نويبع , خليج العقبة* 
*6.الغردقة , البحر الأحمر* 
*7.سفاجا , البحر الأحمر* 
*8.شرم الشيخ , البحر الأحمر* 
*قد  تجد بعض السفن التى تربط بين الإسكندرية وبعض الموانئ الاوربية مثل  اسطنبول (تركيا) ، تبيريوس (اليونان) ، فينسيا (ايطاليا) ، على الخطوط  الادرياتيكية الدولية ، من الافضل ان تفحص ذلك مع مندوب السفريات الخاص بك  أو الوكلاء التاليين :* 
*الخطوط الادرياتيكية , كاسترو و شركاه , 12  شارع طلعت حرب. تليفون : 5743213 ,5743144 (ركاب و شحن) المصرية للملاحة  البحرية , 26 شارع شريف . تليفون : 5776709 ,5759085 ، 5759166 .* 
*التجول فى مصر - فى القاهرة* 
*السير*
*يعتبر  السير فى القاهرة فى حد ذاته متعة كبيرة ، واسرع بالتأكيد ، لكن تأكد انك  تعرف طريق العودة او تذكر بعض العلامات فى طريق سيرك ليمكنك العودة بسهولة. * 
*مترو الأنفاق*
*تبدأ تذكرة المترو كحد أدنى من 75 قرش (نحو  0.15 دولار) كثمن لإستقلال المترو لتسع محطات ، هناك الان خطان لمترو  الانفاق بالقاهرة ، الاول من المرج وحتى حلوان فى 32 محطة ، والثانى من  شبرا الخيمة عبر التحرير إلى الجيزة ، يفتح المترو ابوابة عادة فى السادسة  صباحا ويغلق فى منتصف الليل.* 
*الحافلات*
*تسير الحافلات تقريبا  فى معظم مناطق القاهرة ، وبرغم ان استقلال الحافلات ليس مناسبا للسواح الا  ان بعضهم يفضل استقلالها طلبا للمتعة والاثارة ، ويعد استقلال الحافلة التى  تتميز اما باللونين الابيض والاحمر او الابيض والازرق غير مناسب للسواح  لان الحافلة عادة لا تتوقف فى كل المحطات الا لصعود راكب او نزول آخر. والا  فإن الشباب من الراكبين يجدون القفز من الحافلة اثناء سيرها افضل وهو ما  يتطلب مهارات عالية ولياقة بدنية لا بأس بها خاصة وان سائقو الحافلات فى  العادة يسيرون بسرعات عالية مما يجعل من الصعب علىالسائح اللحاق بها.* 
*وهناك بعض الخطوط المهمة للسواح :* 
*•حافلة رقم 400 من المطار إلى التحرير.* 
*•حافلة رقم 900 و 913 من التحرير إلى الهرم ومينا هاوس.* 
*•حافلة رقم 174 من التحرير إلى القلعة وجامع ابن طولون.* 
*وهناك حافلات مكيفة وهى الانسب لاستعمال السائحين :* 
*•رقم 355 من مطار القاهرة إلى الأهرام* 
*•ورقم 357 من ميدان الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض إلى هليوبوليس.* 
*
المينى والمكروباصات*

*المينى  باصات هى خدمة عامة مملوكة للحكومة ولها خطوط ومحطات وتذاكر معروفة .  الميكروباصات هى خدمة تابعة للقطاع الخاص وليس لها محطات معروفة واسعارها  اعلى قليلا من مينى باصات القطاع العام وان كانت اسهل واسرع.* 
*التاكسيات*
*بما  ان معظم الزائرين والمقيمين الاجانب يفضلون استخدام التاكسيات فى تنقلاتهم  الداخلية ، فمن الافضل ان تكون لهم سابق معرفة بنظم التاكسيات فى مصر .  فعلى سبيل المثال يفضل عدم اخذ التاكسيات من الفنادق فهى غالبا ما تكون  اغلى كثيرا من التاكسيات التى تجوب شوارع القاهرة .ففى الوقت الذى يتكلف  السائح خمسين جنيها لاستقلال تاكسي عادي الى المطار يكلف تاكسى الفندق مائة  جنية.* 
*تكلفة استخدام التاكسى لا تعتمد بالضرورة على المسافة فدائما ما يتدخل الوقت وعدد الركاب والامتعة وحالة المرور فى هذة الحسبة .* 
*
الليموزين*

*تعتبر  سيارات الليموزين نوعا ما فاخرة بالنسبة لوسائل الانتقال الاخرى. لكنها  ليست اغلى بكثير ، ليموزين مصر على سبيل المثال تكلف 55 جنية للنصف يوم  .سيارات الليموزين سيارات جيدة ودائما ما يتحدث سائقوها الانجليزية.* 
*التجول فى مصر - خارج القاهرة* 
*برغم  سحر القاهرة وجمالها الا ان الزائر سيجد نفسة مضطرا الى الخروج منها ان  عاجلا او اجلا للاستمتاع بسحر المدن الاخرى وللبعد عن ضجيج القاهرة بحثا عن  الهدوء فى ريف مصر ،واليك بعض وسائل الانتقال الى خارج القاهرة .* 
*
الحافلات*

*وهى بديل رائع للقطارات وبعض وسائل النقل الاخرى والتى تكون غالبا اغلى سعرا . القطارات:* 
*وهى  الأخرى وسيلة سريعة ورخيصة للخروج من مصر ولكنها مع ذلك محدودة في شمال  وجنوب مصر وبامتداد نهر النيل ، بورسعيد ، اسكندرية ، القناة ، الأقصر ،  اسوان وبعض المحطات الصغيرة فيما بين المحطات الرئيسية.* 
*يجب حجز الكراسى وكبائن الدرجة الاولى مقدما من المحطة الرئيسية فى ميدان رمسيس .* 
*
الطائرات* 

*وهى  بالطبع الأسرع للوصول الى وجهتك وهى أحتكار على الخطوط الجوية المحلية  الوحيدة وهي شركة مصر للطيران والتى يمكن الاتصال بها على 3900999 او  3902444.* 
*اسعار تذاكر الطيران من القاهرة والى المدن السياحية المصرية .* 
*وهى :* 
*•القاهرة - اسوان : 335 دولار للاجنبى و 335 جنية للمقيم.* 
*•القاهرة - الغردقة : 263 دولار للاجنبى و 279 جنية للمقيم .* 
*•القاهرة - الأقصر : 243 دولار للاجنبي و 259 جنية للمقيم .* 
*•القاهرة - شرم الشيخ : 277 دولار للاجنبي و 287 جنية للمقيم .* 
*الحافلات التابعة لشركات السياحة ( السوبر جيت)* 
*وهى  وسيلة مريحة للغاية لكنها اغلى نسبيا ، على سبيل المثال رحلة الى الاهرام  تتكلف من 40 الى 50 دولار. ويمكن الاتصال بالشركات السياحية لمعرفة  البرامدج السياحية المتوفرة.* 
*
التاكسى والليموزين*

*وهى خدمة  مثالية لمن يريد الراحة والخصوصية .يجب على الزائر معرفة وجهته والتأكد من  ان السائق يعرفها ايضا ، وهذة الخدمة هى اغلى بالضرورة .* 
*تأجير السيارات*
*لابد  للسائح ان يمتلك رخصة قيادة دولية ويبلغ من العمر 25 عاما على الاقل لكى  يؤجر سيارة بالقاهرة ، يجب توافر جواز السفر والدفع مقدما.* 
*سعر تأجير سيارة خاصة بمصر يعتمد على نوع وموديل السيارة بالاضافة الى مدة الاستعمال .* 
*
شروط دخول مصر* 

*هناك  طريقتان للحصول على تصريح دخول إلى مصر الاولى هى ان تحصل على هذا التصريح  من القنصليات الدبلوماسية المصرية بالخارج ، او تحصل على هذا التصريح عند  وصولك إلى احد المطارات او الموانئ المصرية .* 
*هذا التصريح صالح لمدة  ثلاثة شهور فقط إذا كان جواز سفرك لا يزال صالحا كما يمكنك ان تحصل على  تصريح مضاعف المدة، هذه التصاريح تصرف لأى شخص عدا الدبلوماسيون فيحصلون  على تصريح اقصاه ثلاثين يوما فقط، اما إذا كنت ترغب فى البقاء لمدة اطول  للعمل او المعيشة فى مصر فيجب عليك ان تحصل على تمديد لهذا التصريح من داخل  البلاد وليس من خارجها بالضرورة.* 
*الحاملون للجوازات المذكورة ادناه  لا يطلب منهم تصريح دخول عند الحضور إلى مصر وهذة الجنسيات هى البحرين ،  الاردن ، الكويت ، ليبيا ، عمان ، السعودية ، سوريا ، الامارات العربية  المتحده. وايضا حملة الجوازات الدبلوماسية من الأرجنتين ، البوسنة ،  ايطاليا ، ماليزيا ، مالطا ، سنغافورة ، سلوفاكيا ، تركيا لا يطلب منهم  تصاريح دخول. الواصلون إلى سيناء وطابا لزيارة خليج العقبة او سانت كاترين  قد لا تطلب منهم تصاريح دخول بينما يمنحون تصريح اقامة لمدة اربعة عشر يوما  للتجول فى المنطقة.* 
*لابد ان يسجل الزائرين بياناتهم فى اقسام  الشرطة فى اقل من 48 ساعة من دخول البلاد، وقد ألغي هذا التطبيق بالنسبة  للجنسيات الامريكية والبريطانية واغلب الدول الاوربية ، لذا يفضل مراجعة  مثل هذا القانون مع الفنادق وشركات السياحة لتحديد انطباقها على القوانين  طبقا لجنسية الزائر.* 
*تمديد تصاريح الدخول ودفع الرسوم يقوم بها  الزائر فى المبنى الكلاسيكى القديم المسمى بـ (مجمع التحرير ) ويقع فى  الجزء الجنوبى من ميدان التحرير بوسط مدينة القاهرة. يعمل المجمع من الساعة  8 صباحا إلى الساعة 3.30 ظهرا عدا ايام الجمعة وهى الاجازة الرسمية.  استمارة تصريح الدخول من المجمع تتكلف حوالى 15 جنيه ، تكاليف معظم  الاستمارات العادية حوالى 30 جنيهاً ولكن الاستمارات التى تكلفك 60 جنيهاً  هى إستمارات تمديد تصريح الدخول الاقامة فى مصر.* 
*التعاملات النقدية* 
*يعتبر  الجنيه المصرى العملة الرسمية فى البلاد، ويحتوى الجنيه المصرى على 100  قرش، كما توجد عملات من فئة 1, 5, 10, 20, 50, 100 جنيه كما توجد 5, 10,  25، و50 قرش ومن العملات المعدنية 5 ،10 ، 25 قروش.* 
*تقدم الموانئ  المصرية سواء الجوية او البحرية تسهيلات عديدة لتغيير العملة بالاضافة الى  توفير مكينات الصراف الالى ، ويمكن للزائر تغيير الاموال فى اى مكان بمصر  بسهولة جدا حتى فى المناطق الحدودية مثل سيناء .* 
*كما توجد بعض  البنوك الدولية في سيناء مثل بنك توماس كوك في شرم الشيخ ، كما تقدم معظم  فنادق سيناء الرئيسية خدمة تغيير العملات وغالبا ما تكون اغلى من السعر  الاصلى، كما تقبل الشيكات من الاجانب بسهولة فى معظم المدن المصرية وكذلك  الفيزا وتقبل شيكات أمريكان أكسبريس على نحو واسع.* 
*بطاقات الإئتمان  مفيدة لسهولة التعامل مع الصراف الالى بالبنوك ولسهولة سحب الاموال النقدية  لكن ليست كل الاماكن فى مصر تقبل التعامل ببطاقة الائتمان كطريقة من طرق  الدفع والبعض منها يفضل ان يكون الدفع نقدا، وتستخدم بطاقات الائتمان بشكل  كبير فى الفنادق الكبرى والمصايف وفى حجز رحلات الغوص والبرامج السياحية  وتستخدم بشكل أكبر فى سداد الفواتير الباهظة مثل فواتير الفنادق وتأجير  أدوات الغوص والدورات التدريبية للغوص






























































































































































































































*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مصرام الدنيا .. ملف تعريفي شامل بـ " مصر " مدعم بالصور .. معلومات قيمة جداً و يجب علينا الإطلاع عليها ومعرفتها .. مجهود مميز وسلسلة رائعة من المواضيع القيمة .. سلمت يداك** " هدوء عاصف "** ننتظر جديدك بشوق .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

طرح مميز .. اشكركـ هدوء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*موضوع شامل وبعرفنا اكتر ع مصر مشكور*

----------

